# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  visina alimentacije

## k.m.

koliku iznos alimentacije dobivate za jedno dijete??do 6 god.

----------


## single

moja frendica dobiva 600 kn...(tako je odredeno od suda) no rijetko dobije i tih 600..vecinom bude 400......do 6 god, a poslije je valjda 800....takav je kriterije suda...a ako otac ima iznimno veliku placu onda mi se cini da ide po postocima....

----------


## MIHA1

> koliku iznos alimentacije dobivate za jedno dijete??do 6 god.


Moja brat je za mog nećaka dobivao 300 kn do 4.god,
500 kn do 11.god, a sada 700 kn. Nečak ima nepunih 13 god.
To je sve bio dogovor sa mamom princezom.

----------


## Mukica

ako te zanima sto kaze zakon evo:




> Članak 26. 
> U članku 232. stavku 3. iza riječi: »mogućnostima« riječ: »pojedinog« briše se, a iza riječi: »roditelja« dodaju se riječi: »koji ima obvezu plaćanja uzdržavanja, odnosno u skladu s povećanim potrebama djeteta«. 
> 
> Dosadašnji stavak 4. mijenja se i glasi: 
> »(4) Ministarstvo nadležno za poslove socijalne skrbi odredit će jednom godišnje, a najkasnije do 1. travnja tekuće godine objaviti minimalne novčane iznose potrebne za mjesečno uzdržavanje djeteta, koje je dužan platiti roditelj koji ne živi s djetetom. 
> 
> Minimalni iznos određuje se u postotku od prosječne mjesečne isplaćene neto plaće po zaposlenome u pravnim osobama Republike Hrvatske za proteklu godinu, i to: 
> – za dijete do 6 godina 17% prosječne plaće, 
> – za dijete od 7 do 12 godina 20% prosječne plaće, 
> – za dijete od 13 do 18 godina 22% prosječne plaće.«

----------


## Prah

mi smo na 1000 kuna mjesecno (iako samo vrtic i plivanje kostaju vise od toga)

 :Laughing:  

meni je pitanje alimentacije vrlo zastrasujuce... jednostavno ne mogu se pomiriti s cinjenicom da tata dijeteta misli da je normalno dati par stotina kuna i da je to za dijete/mamu  normalno   :Crying or Very sad:  

zar bi djeca trebala zivjeti od zraka ?

----------


## tweety

25% plaće, jer je odvjetnica dokazala da su mu primanja veća od onog na što je prijavljen.

----------


## anna-y

Dogovorno smo na 800 kn za sada, iako ulijeće kad zatreba nova odjeća ili obuća i sl. Ujedno, uvijek mu da nešto direktno kad ga vidi, iako to ne volim. Mališa obožava kovanice i jedino to su za njega "noci", te posliije uredno punimo kasicu.
Meni to nije drago, jer tim običajem veže pojam tate uz novce. 
Tako je jednom uzeo telefon i ja ga pitam: 
- Koga ćeš zvati?
- Tatu
- Šta ćeš mu reći?
- Da da noce  :Smile:  

Časna riječ, ja mu nikad nisam ni spomenula. Ispričala sam to tati i tražila da to pokuša izbjegavati, ali vidim da je ovaj oduševljen što se mali tako veseli i odmah puni džepiće- :/ 

Inače, sa 6 godina, odnosno oko kretanja u školu, svakako bi trebao davati nešto više. Troškovi rastu.

----------


## Mukica

ak ce vam bit kaj lakse sto dobivate neprimjerene iznose samo da vam velim da ja jos nikad nisam dobila ni lipe

----------


## k.m.

moj bm ima plaču oko 5000,00 kn .i daje mi za maloga 750,00kn i samo to nema tu ništa od odječe  ,nikad mu nije donio bananko a kamoli kupio majcu ili šlapice.

----------


## newa

ja dobivam 720 kn...

----------


## Prah

Mislim da je svaka alimentacija bez obzira na iznos veliki pomak od  0.

No, meni nikako nije jasno kako netko moze nakon rastave postaviti svoje moralene elemente na nacin da ne uzdrzava svoje dijete ?

Znam da cete reci da sam "naivna", ali da sam ja ta koja ne zivi s svojim dijetetom, nikad se ne bih pitala da li tih nekoliko stotina kuna koje dajem drugoj strani, ta osoba trosi na sebe (  :Laughing:  ) ili za nase dijete.

Kad bih ja stavila na papir koliko sam novaca ulozila u zajednici zivot prije braka, koliko nakon braka, u nesto sto se danas raspalo....

no, ima jedna stvar, vjerujem u onu, sve se u zivotu vraca... vidjet cemo !


dijete nije novac, dijete je   :Heart:   htjeli mi to ili ne, ali napravili smo ga   :Love:  

hm.. mogal bih to staviti na majicu   :Grin:

----------


## Lindsay

Imam pitanje. Do kada je roditelj koji ne živi s djecom obavezan plaćati alimentaciju. Do 18 godine ili...? Ako jedno dijete izgubi pravo na alimentaciju jel se automatski prestaje plaćati ili i o tome odluku donosi sud ili tko?

----------


## k.m.

vjerovatno dokle got se dijete školuje ,odnosno ide na faks i dokle got  mu taj faks izdaje potvrdu da ga dijete odnosno student pohađa.

----------


## leekt

Lindsay...

po OBZ.
roditelji su dužni uzdržavati djete dok se god redovito školuje,i godinu dana  nakon redovitog školovanja, ako se dijete ne uspije zaposliti.

----------


## vlatkapeno

Jedno  pitanje  !


           Suprug i ja smo u procesu rastave , trenutno smo oboje  bez zaposlenja odnosno on ne radi , ja ima status tjelesnog invalida i trajno 
 sam nezapošljiva . Zanima me samo kaako se u našem slućaju riješava pitanje uzdržavanja mnašeg Jana-Renata . Inaće moj suprug ima ušteđevinu u banci ( neznam svotu ) 

 Puno hvala unaprijed.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## loo

ja bi pitala kolika je visina alimentacije kada jedno djete ima 14 mj , a drugo 10 god??
da li se ide onda isto po nekom postotku ili ?

----------


## tweety

Mislim da uvijek ide po postotku.
Ja sam zatražila iznos, ali je sutkinja odredila postotak.

----------


## loo

da ali u papirima mi pise da napisem iznos alimentacije koji ja neznam, pa me zanima da li da to ostavim prazno tj, da li ce uvaziti moj zahtjev bez tog dijela?

----------


## tweety

Iznos izrazi u postotku.

Odvjetnica mi je na godišnjem pa ju ne bi sad htjela smetati, ali čini mi se da ja u mom slučaju kao nisam dobila parnicu (jel se tako zove?), jer nije određen iznos kao što sam ja tražila već postotak.

To da li je dobio on ili ja, važno je jer da sam ja dobila, on bi snosio troškove i mog odvjetnika.

----------


## samamama

meni je svojedobno u centru receno, da ukoliko otac ne uplati 3 mjesecne alimentacije za redom, CZSS preuzima obavezu isplacivanje te iste alimentacije umjesto njega.
 Nakon toga, CZZS sam pokrece postupke protiv roditelja koji izbjegava svoje novcane obaveze i naplacuje se od njega, ovrhom ili slicno.

Tako da vi drage moje koje ne dobivate za svoju djecu nista, pravac na CZSS i trazite od njih pomoc.

----------


## samamama

IZMJENE OBITELJSKOG ZAKONA

Od roditelja koji ne podmiruju svoje obveze dijete zaostatke može potraživati od dana nastanka obveze, a ne od trenutka podnošenja tužbe, kako je bilo do sada.Izmijenjeni zakon donosi i znatno aktivniju ulogu centara za socijalnu skrb, koji su dužni u ime djeteta pokretati i voditi parnicu za naplatu uzdržavanja, ako to ne učini njihov roditelj.

Centri za socijalnu skrb dužni su pokretati i kaznene prijave protiv roditelja te pronalaziti mogućnosti izvanparničnog rješavanja spora.

Nakon šest mjeseci neplaćanja alimentacije, centri će isplaćivati naknade za privremeno uzdržavanje, od prosječno 475,25 kuna mjesečno po djetetu, za što će država ove godine izdvojiti oko 93 milijuna kuna.

nasla na netu.. . znaci centar nakon 6 mjeseci pocinje isplacivati naknadu.. ne nakon 3 kako je meni receno, ili sam mozda zaboravila...
nadam se da ce ovaj tekst nekome biti od koristi.. originalan je na :

http://www.057info.hr/vijesti/minima...17-do-22-place

----------


## debelguza

Ja dobivam 400 kn po djetetu (dvije curke), a i to na jedvite jade. Uspjela sam izganjati sudsku ovrhu na plaću, i sve je teklo glatko dok mu se nije promijenio poslodavac. Sadašnja šefica valjda misli da je alimentacija zadnja rupa na svirali, pa isplaćuje jednom u dva ili čak tri mjeseca. Zvala sam je i opominjala, ali bahata kokoš je bahata kokoš. Spremam se pisati joj pismenu opomenu, a nakon toga idem na krivičnu prijavu.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kahna

> Ja dobivam 400 kn po djetetu (dvije curke), a i to na jedvite jade. Uspjela sam izganjati sudsku ovrhu na plaću, i sve je teklo glatko dok mu se nije promijenio poslodavac. Sadašnja šefica valjda misli da je alimentacija zadnja rupa na svirali, pa isplaćuje jednom u dva ili čak tri mjeseca. Zvala sam je i opominjala, ali bahata kokoš je bahata kokoš. Spremam se pisati joj pismenu opomenu, a nakon toga idem na krivičnu prijavu.


Ne kužim kaj nečiji poslodavac ima s isplatom alimentacije :? 
Pa kad se uplati plaća, ovrha sjeda na njegov račun i prebacije tebi novce.

----------


## s3ja

Iz "Narodnih novina" broj: 36/08 od 29. 03. 2008.

"MINISTARSTVO ZDRAVSTVA I SOCIJALNE SKRBI
1228

Na temelju članka 232. stavka 4. Obiteljskog zakona (»Narodne novine«, br. 116/03, 17/04, 136/04 i 107/07) Ministarstvo zdravstva i socijalne skrbi objavljuje

*PODATKE
O MINIMALNIM NOVČANIM IZNOSIMA POTREBNIM ZA MJESEČNO UZDRŽAVANJE DJETETA*Sukladno odredbama Obiteljskog zakona minimalni novčani iznos koji je dužan platiti roditelj koji ne živi s djetetom iznosi:
– za dijete do 6 godina 822,97 kuna,
– za dijete od 7 do 12 godina 968,20 kuna,
– za dijete od 13 do 18 godina 1.065,02 kuna."

----------


## samamama

[quote="kahna"]


> Ne kužim kaj nečiji poslodavac ima s isplatom alimentacije :? 
> Pa kad se uplati plaća, ovrha sjeda na njegov račun i prebacije tebi novce.


tako i ja mislim da ide..

inace, ja drugi tjedan idem u CZSS podnjeti prijavu pa cu vam iz prve ruke znati reci funkcionira li zakon u praksi ( onaj dio da centar pocinje islacivati alimentaciju )

----------


## tweety

U računovodstvu kod isplate plaće tvog bivšeg određeni dio oni moraju uplatiti na tvoj račun.
Da li zbog čistog nemara ili ti namjerno ne isplaćuju, ne znam, ali možeš ih tužiti zbog toga.
U svakom slučaju pismeno im se obrati, a ako ne reagiraju uplatom svih zakasnina, budi aktivna i djeluj brzo u smislu tužbe.

----------


## samamama

mali update

zakon u praksi u biti ne funkcionira i totalna je budalastina..
naime, ja bila u CZSS, donjela presudu i dokaz o tome da nisam primila niti jednu uplatu za dijete preko 7 mjeseci ( sto se vidi i iz presude ) i dosla traziti pomoc od centra te da oni pocnu uplacivati onaj minimalan iznos.. sve u svemu, u centru su mi rekli da oni pocinju isplacivati kada prodje 6 mjeseci od PRESUDE, a ne od nastanka duga ??!!! drugim rijecima.. opet treba cekati presudu, pa onda 6 mjeseci od nje,.. a u medjuvremenu valjda treba zivjeti od socijalne pomoci grrrrrrrrrrr  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## debelguza

Upomooooć!!!!! Bijesna sam ko ris!!   :Mad:   Poslodavka mog bivšeg namjerno izbjegava isplatu alimentacije, mislim da je ona ključna karika. 
I sad, situacija je slijedeća: a) ili se solidarizirala sa bivšim (jer on ima sudsku zabranu kontakata s djecom, kao i njegovi starci), ili b) njemu isplaćuje plaću umanjenu za iznos alimentacije, a sama vrti lovu kako joj se hoće. Nakon što sam je do sada već x puta zvala i podsjećala (pa je tada i znala uplatiti sa dva mjeseca zakašnjenja), sada se više ne želi niti javiti na telefon. Krasno. A ja skroz poludjela. Radi se o ugostiteljskom objektu, pa sam si mislila možda nakalemiti joj neku inspekciju na vrat, bilo što da je privede razumu. Naravno, prije krivične prijave. A i tada se čeka 100 gladnih godina da se nešto počne (AKO!!) rješavati. Ima li itko iskustva sa nemarnim i bahatim poslodavcima?? Napominjem da je njezin prethodnik bio čista suprotnost; redovit i nikad nisam morala zivkati i urgirati.

----------


## DaDo

evo i ja imam pokoje pitanje... da li se iznos alimentacije određuje bez obzira na činjenicu da ja plaćam (nemali) kredit za stan? da li se uzimaju u obzir prosječne režije? ili se samo uzme postotak plaće po djetetu i to je to? i zadnje ali ne najmanje važno, da li u prosjek plaće ulaze i isplaćeni dodaci na plaću ili ne? hvala svima na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> Upomooooć!!!!! Bijesna sam ko ris!!    Poslodavka mog bivšeg namjerno izbjegava isplatu alimentacije, mislim da je ona ključna karika. 
> I sad, situacija je slijedeća: a) ili se solidarizirala sa bivšim (jer on ima sudsku zabranu kontakata s djecom, kao i njegovi starci), ili b) njemu isplaćuje plaću umanjenu za iznos alimentacije, a sama vrti lovu kako joj se hoće. Nakon što sam je do sada već x puta zvala i podsjećala (pa je tada i znala uplatiti sa dva mjeseca zakašnjenja), sada se više ne želi niti javiti na telefon. Krasno. A ja skroz poludjela. Radi se o ugostiteljskom objektu, pa sam si mislila možda nakalemiti joj neku inspekciju na vrat, bilo što da je privede razumu. Naravno, prije krivične prijave. A i tada se čeka 100 gladnih godina da se nešto počne (AKO!!) rješavati. Ima li itko iskustva sa nemarnim i bahatim poslodavcima?? Napominjem da je njezin prethodnik bio čista suprotnost; redovit i nikad nisam morala zivkati i urgirati.


ako se radi o obrtu, napravi prijavu sudu časti. ako je poduzeće - sudu gospodarske komore. u kojem je gradu?

----------


## Crvenkapica007

evo odgovora za DaDo: nismo išli u parničenje (žalbe i sl.) tj nismo morali podastirati nikakve papire i dokaze, ali sutkinja me je pitala o svim troškovima: kolike su nam režije (ukupne: od mene i maloga) imam li kakva opterećenja (kredit - koliko) ima li Roko neke posebne potrebe (ljekove, pomagala, treninge i sl.) i imam li neku ušteđevinu sa strane (tj. šta imam i od pokretne i od nepokretne imovine). Pa je sve isto pitala i BM-a. Pa je ćiribu ćiriba rekla cifru.  (Naravno pitala je kolika je plaća, ja sam rekla ukupnu, sa dodatkom za prijevoz)

Mislim da bi se neki prosjeci plaća vadili da je recimo BM izrazio neku sumnju u izrečeno (ili da sam ja) te u slučaju žalbe, ali i tada onaj koji se žali mora izreći na temelju čega se žali  - pa se to provjerava ili osporava.

uzmi u obzir da sam laik i da mi je ovo prvi razvod   :Grin:  
Pa je ovaj zadnji ulomak moja pretpostavka

----------


## debelguza

U Zagrebu. Razvoj je slijedeći, i ne mogu vjerovati količini bahatosti i drskosti te žene (poslodavke); zvala sam je i apelirala na uplatu. Žena mi je mrtvo-hladna odgovorila da se "ona dogovorila sa mojim bivšim da mu plaću isplaćuje kompletnu, a neka on meni sam uplaćuje alimentaciju". Niti me pritom konzultirala, niti najavila takvo što. Ja naravno, ne priznajem bivšeg kao dužnika, već nju. Da sam se željela s njim natezati, ne bih ga prethodno tužila za neplaćanje, niti bi išla na varijantu ovrhe. Ostala mi je dužna alimentacije za dva mjeseca, a niti je on išta uplatio. Naravno! U međuvremenu je dobio otkaz. Satisfakciju sam pronašla jedino u tome što sam joj na adresu poslala inspekciju rada, i vjerojatno će se naplaćati kazni.   :Saint:

----------


## laky

neka si bas   :Kiss:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Evo i mene s pitanjem, pa molim ako mi tko može dati savjet što da radim. BM mi od rastave koja je bila prije 3 godine plaća 1000 kn alimentacije za dva klinca koji su sada 9 i 5 godina. Iznos je ispao toliki jer mi više nije htio dati, a toliko su mi bili troškovi za vrtić pa se nisam htjela suditi nego sam prihvatila ponuđeno. Inače klinci i ja smo podstanari i na to  nam odlazi puno novaca cca. 3000 kn mjesečno. Alimentacija mi taman pokriva vrtić i boravak za klinca u školi. BM živi u svojoj kući sa starcima i nema troškova stanovanja osim nešto režija koje dijeli sa starcima. Što se tiče plaće ima cca. 5500 kn. Prema Zakonu bi od njega za klince trebala dobiti 822,97+968,20  = 1791,17 kn. Kako da ostvarim to svoje pravo? Da li mi može pomoći CZS ili moram sama?

----------


## DaDo

> evo odgovora za DaDo: nismo išli u parničenje (žalbe i sl.) tj nismo morali podastirati nikakve papire i dokaze, ali sutkinja me je pitala o svim troškovima: kolike su nam režije (ukupne: od mene i maloga) imam li kakva opterećenja (kredit - koliko) ima li Roko neke posebne potrebe (ljekove, pomagala, treninge i sl.) i imam li neku ušteđevinu sa strane (tj. šta imam i od pokretne i od nepokretne imovine). Pa je sve isto pitala i BM-a. Pa je ćiribu ćiriba rekla cifru.  (Naravno pitala je kolika je plaća, ja sam rekla ukupnu, sa dodatkom za prijevoz)
> 
> Mislim da bi se neki prosjeci plaća vadili da je recimo BM izrazio neku sumnju u izrečeno (ili da sam ja) te u slučaju žalbe, ali i tada onaj koji se žali mora izreći na temelju čega se žali  - pa se to provjerava ili osporava.
> 
> uzmi u obzir da sam laik i da mi je ovo prvi razvod   
> Pa je ovaj zadnji ulomak moja pretpostavka


Crvenkapice hvala, odlična ti je ova da ti je to prvi razvod  :Laughing:  
Ja još ne znam u kojoj sam fazi, pa se malo informiram..
Još mi je sinulo jedno pitanje, što ako se mi raziđemo i dogovorimo oko iznosa i on to meni plaća uredno, pa onda u slučaju neke promjene u svom životu veli čuj ja to više ne mogu, što onda?? da li uvijek treba potpisati neke papire ili se to ostavlja samo za slučaj nemogućnosti dogovora? kako mi nismo u formalnom braku da li se ide također na centar za socijalnu skrb na spašavanje ili ne??

----------


## Crvenkapica007

CZSS na spašavanje?   :Laughing:  
CZSS služi da pomogne kako bi se roditelji dogovorili u interesu djeteta. dakle ok, spašava djecu   :Kiss:  

e sad za neformalne brakove ne znam kako ide al isto mora ić nekako u interesu djece, dakle sigurno je isto upleten czzs. Ne znam kolika su djeca, no do njihova odrastanja (čitaj osamostaljenja) sigurno ima vremena a samim time i nepredvidivih situacija (bolest, gubitak posla, štatijaznamnedajbožeštasvene)

Stoga sve na papir. Čist papir, ljubav do neba ili kako se to već kaže   :Grin:

----------


## jassi

jao citam i uf...koji kaos s svime time...ja npr. imam vansudsku odluku za .000,00 kn mjesecno - koje ne podmiruje vec jako dugo---to je lova super, no nista od toga, e sada me je nazvao njegov odvjetnik prije mora da bi se on s menom opet vansudski nagodio za 800,00 kn mjesecno- ja reko moze ali prije mom djetetu mora platiti zaostatke s kamatama , pa tek onda potpisujem , do tada nistam, tece ovo prvo rijesenje- a tuzbu sam podnjela i prijavila na soc rad te od njih od 7 mjeseca dobivam onih 400 kn...no prije tjedan dana je zvala moja odvjetnica njegovog odvjetnika da pita jel sporazum napravljen pa je gospoja tajnica rekla da nisu jos stigli  :Mad:  
e pa fino, onda smo mi rekli da ako ubrzo ne stigne-jer to traje dva mjeseca, idemo u kazneni postupak...da se razumijemo ja zivim nekak ali ne pustam jer to je tonijevo.Neka jednog dana te novce dobije i stavi si na knjizicu ili nek mi djete putuje ili sto god.....ma sada je to stvar principa...kako netko nema savijesti i ne placa, ma mislim kupi cipele jednom u tri mjeseca!!!!

samo da VAm kazem da sam ja od svog dobila preporukom pismo u kojem on meni SLUZBENO A ZELI OBAVIJESTITI ZASTO NE PLACA  i zasto nije vidio nalog preko godinu dana-procitala sam i bacila-odlucila sam zbog djeteta gledati naprijed, pravno rijesavati sve sto trebam , soc rad mi je odlican, pravnica divna i upute me sve......idem dalje, a moj gospodin neka zici sa svojim djonom od obraza

----------


## s3ja

> Evo i mene s pitanjem, pa molim ako mi tko može dati savjet što da radim. BM mi od rastave koja je bila prije 3 godine plaća 1000 kn alimentacije za dva klinca koji su sada 9 i 5 godina. Iznos je ispao toliki jer mi više nije htio dati, a toliko su mi bili troškovi za vrtić pa se nisam htjela suditi nego sam prihvatila ponuđeno. Inače klinci i ja smo podstanari i na to  nam odlazi puno novaca cca. 3000 kn mjesečno. Alimentacija mi taman pokriva vrtić i boravak za klinca u školi. BM živi u svojoj kući sa starcima i nema troškova stanovanja osim nešto režija koje dijeli sa starcima. Što se tiče plaće ima cca. 5500 kn. Prema Zakonu bi od njega za klince trebala dobiti 822,97+968,20  = 1791,17 kn. Kako da ostvarim to svoje pravo? Da li mi može pomoći CZS ili moram sama?


Tri godine je dugo razdoblje, 1000 kuna za dvoje djece nije baš puno...
U savkom slučaju imaš pravo na izmjenu odluke o visini alimentacije zbog promijene okolnosti. Taj se zahtjev podnosi direktno na sud (mislim da ga ti moraš inicirati)..sud će u postupku procijeniti vaše prihode, imovinsku situaciju, troškove života i donijeti primjereniju odluku...

----------


## s3ja

Ako je ova alimentacija od prija tri godine utvrđena sudskom odlukom, trebaš sad na sud podnijeti TUŽBENI ZAHTJEV za promijenu te odluke (tog broja i datuma) zbog promijenjenih okolnosti - detaljno obrazložiš razloge i na kraju u svom zahtjevu postavljaš PRIJEDLOG PRESUDE - iznos za koji ti smatraš da bi on trebao doprinositi za uzdržavanje djece.
To se dakle podnosi direktno na sud.

SZSS - mislim da nema nikakve obveze u takvim slučajevima, eventualno (ne znam kakvi su tamo) možeš tražiti pravnicu tamo da ti objasni postupak i eventualno pomogne oko podneska.
Ako ti tamo ne pomognu, ima jedan dan u tjednu (ne znam koji, raspitaj se) kad na sudu u vž možeš dobiti besplatan pravni savjet i pomoć oko izrade podneska.
Ili angažiraj odvjetnika.

Ako se odlučiš sama izraditi tužbeni zahtjev (potraži tu na forumu, negdje ima primjera), mislim da to možeš. Ukoliko nešto u njemu ne bude formalno ispravno, sud te pozove da to ispraviš pa opet sve štima...

Ma, možda izgleda komplicirano, ali nije zapravo, sve se to da lako. Samo kreni, hrabro i sigurno!  :Love:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

s3ja hvala ti puno  :Smile:  Malo me frka to napraviti jer bude pisalo da sam ja to podnijela pa će ovaj na mene nabacati drvlje i kamenje, a ja se ne želim svađati  :Sad:  A s druge strane znam da imam pravo to tražiti jer stvarno klinci od tih 1000 kn nemaju ništa, ja ih hranim, oblačim, kupujem igračke, vodim na sve što im mogu priuštiti, plaćam treninge i vježbanje sintića...i još osjećam grižnju savjesti kad pomislim tražiti da plati više.

----------


## s3ja

svakako to moraš inicirati ti sama, nitko drugi neće "po službenoj dužnosti", a *djeca imaju na to pravo*!!! Zato nemoj si dopustiti grižnju savjesti..
Ne znam u kakvom ste odnosu ti i BM, kakva vam je komunikacija, al ja bi mu na tvojem mjestu izrazila svoja razmišljanja, pitala ga da li se slaže sa promjenom i obavijestila ga o namjeri pokretanja postupka pred sudom. Nebi pustila da on to sazna službeno - od suda...

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

E vidiš, jednom sam pokušala razgovarati s njim o tome, kad sam mu rekla da bi plaćao više, rekao je da  *mi* ne da ni kune više nego da će dati otkaz u firmi i raditi na crno kako *ja* ne bi mogla tada dobiti ni kune od njega. Niš mu ne znači da to nisu novci za mene nego za *njegovu djecu*. Tako da mi je ta solucija propala. Mogu mu jedino isprintati zakon u kojem piše crno na bijelo koliko mi treba plaćati i najaviti mu da to mislim tražiti za djecu. Ako želi može mi sam početi plaćati, ako ne da će dobiti poziv od suda. To vidim kao jedino pristojno rješenje.

----------


## DaDo

> CZSS na spašavanje?   
> CZSS služi da pomogne kako bi se roditelji dogovorili u interesu djeteta. dakle ok, spašava djecu   
> 
> e sad za neformalne brakove ne znam kako ide al isto mora ić nekako u interesu djece, dakle sigurno je isto upleten czzs. Ne znam kolika su djeca, no do njihova odrastanja (čitaj osamostaljenja) sigurno ima vremena a samim time i nepredvidivih situacija (bolest, gubitak posla, štatijaznamnedajbožeštasvene)
> 
> Stoga sve na papir. Čist papir, ljubav do neba ili kako se to već kaže


e pa draga hvala još jednom..vidjet ćemo u kom smjeru ćemo mi krenuti.

----------


## s3ja

> E vidiš, jednom sam pokušala razgovarati s njim o tome, kad sam mu rekla da bi plaćao više, rekao je da  *mi* ne da ni kune više nego da će dati otkaz u firmi i raditi na crno kako *ja* ne bi mogla tada dobiti ni kune od njega. Niš mu ne znači da to nisu novci za mene nego za *njegovu djecu*. Tako da mi je ta solucija propala. Mogu mu jedino isprintati zakon u kojem piše crno na bijelo koliko mi treba plaćati i najaviti mu da to mislim tražiti za djecu. Ako želi može mi sam početi plaćati, ako ne da će dobiti poziv od suda. To vidim kao jedino pristojno rješenje.



I ja mislim tako. Pristojno i smireno izloži mu svoju namjeru i kreni...
Pretpostavljam da njegova reakcija i postupci neće biti ugodni..i ja sam kroz slične situacije prolazila, i bilo mi je teško...Al izborila sam se i sad je mir...I sretna sam kaj sam se izborila za pravo svog djeteta.
Mislim da postoje nekakvi mehanizmi za naplaćivanje alimentacije od onih koji rade na crno...Možda neko drugi zna neštoviše o tome...
U svakom slučaju,
sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

> svakako to moraš inicirati ti sama, nitko drugi neće "po službenoj dužnosti", a *djeca imaju na to pravo*!!! Zato nemoj si dopustiti grižnju savjesti..
> Ne znam u kakvom ste odnosu ti i BM, kakva vam je komunikacija, al ja bi mu na tvojem mjestu izrazila svoja razmišljanja, pitala ga da li se slaže sa promjenom i obavijestila ga o namjeri pokretanja postupka pred sudom. Nebi pustila da on to sazna službeno - od suda...


Eto, ja konačno skupila hrabrosti i ulovila BM, dala sam mu ispisani članak zakona u kojem piše koliko iznosi alimentacija za djecu po starosti. Rekla sam mu nek si to pogleda i da toliko djeci pripada po zakonu, a on si nek razmisli da li želi dobrovoljno preći na to ili budem to potraživala preko suda. Naravno, reagirao je u skadu s mojim očekivanjima, poludio je kao, ne da mi on tolike novce, na kaj bum ja to trošila, pa to je skoro 2000 kn. Rekla sam mu da dobro zna koliki su mi troškovi za klince - njegov odgovor je bio, sama si tako htjela. Nisam htjela raspravljat pa sam mu rekla da se vidimo na sudu.
Poslije 2 sata poslao je poruku da ako budem išla na sud da budu tako djeca ostala bez ikakvih novaca.   :Evil or Very Mad:   Muka mi je od same pomisli na njega i na sud, ali ne želim više svaki put kad me klinci nešto mole odgovarati da nemam novaca - jer nemam , priuštim im maksimalno koliko mogu i sve novce trošim na njih...

----------


## jassi

ja mislim da trebas na sud i kraj. nadalje ja sam kad mi je moj prestao placati nakon 6 mj trazila od CZSS privremeno uzdrzavanje i dobila ga, a CZSS kad je nakon 3 mjeseca vidio da isti nije poceo placati, podnio je automatikom drzavnom tuzilastvu prijavu. e pa nije da se nista ne radi ...trba samo pravno sve ganjati jer to dijeca imaju pravo dobiti i kraj....mislim da se ne bi trebala prepasti vec rijesiti sve pravno. i ja svom e kazem kad me trazi igracku da nemam novaca, i zato ne posustajem

sretno

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Hvala jassi  :Love: 
Podnijet ću prijedlog sudu za izmjenu visine alimentacije i točka  :Smile:

----------


## s3ja

> Poslije 2 sata poslao je poruku da ako budem išla na sud da budu tako djeca ostala bez ikakvih novaca.  Muka mi je od same pomisli na njega i na sud, ali ne želim više svaki put kad me klinci nešto mole odgovarati da nemam novaca - jer nemam , priuštim im maksimalno koliko mogu i sve novce trošim na njih...


I ja sam imala prilike čuti prijetnje i prebacivanje krivnje na moj račun:"sama si si kriva, ti si odlučila biti bez mene"... I bilo mi je jako teško, knedla u grlu, srce mi se stiskalo, doslovno mi je muka bila. I nije mi bilo lako ući u cijeli taj postupak. Sva sreća , imala sam rođaku pravnicu koja mi je pomagala, pa ako imaš koga, svakako iskoristi, bit će puuuno lakše.




> ja mislim da trebas na sud i kraj. 
> ...trba samo pravno sve ganjati jer to dijeca imaju pravo dobiti i kraj....mislim da se ne bi trebala prepasti vec rijesiti sve pravno. i ja svom e kazem kad me trazi igracku da nemam novaca, i zato ne posustajem


Definitivno treba pokušati. Neće biti lako, al mislim da bi ti bilo još teže da u sebi znaš da si mogla, a nisi poduzela ništa...

[quote]Podnijet ću prijedlog sudu za izmjenu visine alimentacije i točka /quote]

Tako je. Samo hrabro, držim fige. Ako zastane u kojem trenu ili bude teško, javi se (na PP), možda mogu kako pomoći!  :Love:

----------


## jassi

tak je, ne posustati. ja sam mozda imala srecu ili ne znam kaj, ali na CZSS je sve dosta brzo se rijesavalo, a i priv.tuzbe na sudu su isle bez nekih velikih cekanja

samo naprijed

----------


## jassi

http://www.net.hr/crnakronika/page/2...7/0410006.html

evo me razveselio clanak

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Hvala curke na podršci  :Love:  To mi puno znači.
Članak sam pročitala ujutro i mene je isto razveselio :D Pravda je spora, ali stigne svakoga.

----------


## jassi

:Love:  

je draga, i ja cekam tu pravdu, pa koliko god da je spora zelim ju za dijete

----------


## s3ja

haha, fenomenalno!
i mene je razveselio ovaj članak! nadam se da će uskoro sudovi i u drugim gradovima krenuti tim stopama...

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Da javim novosti, BM se ipak prepao suda i ponudio mi da mi za klince plaća 1400 kn do lipnja iduće godine dokad ima jedan kredit, a nakon toga će mi plaćati puni iznos alimentacije koja po zakonu pripada djeci  :Smile: 
Eto, problem riješen na najbezbolniji mogući način.

----------


## jassi

draga sve stavi na papir......lijepo da je sad pristao, no tako je i moj pa se sada sudimo iako sam kasnije sve na papir stavila. draga moja cist racun duga ljubav....trebas onda napraviti vansudsku nagodbu i kraj.

----------


## tweety

Ma mene uopće nije razveselio članak. Potpuno mi je nejasno kako država uspjeva uvesti sustav PDV-a, kako zna naplaćivati poreze, kako gradovi znaju prireze, kako štošta zna uvesti i redovito naplaćivati, a ne zna naplatiti alimentaciju.
Nije mi jasno zašto se ne može uvesti skraćena procedura. Kakvo pozivanje na sud 3+ne znam koliko puta, kakvo gubljenje vremena, kakve isprike zbog ne dolaska. I nije mi jasno zašto se kod zaposlenih neplatiša ne odredi odmah iznos koji će plaćati, a koji će se korigirati presudom.

----------


## jassi

e pa valjda nismo dovoljno prioritetna grupa!!!!!!!! to je strasno slazem se, ali ja sam se razveselila jer jednostavno moram vidjeti dokaz da se nesto desava, jer vec gubim nadu i vjeru u sustav, pa ako ju izgubim do kraja onda k vragu. sve je sramotno. mi smo u 7 mj dali zahtijev za jednokratnu pomoc,odobren je prosli mjesec a isplatiti ce nam krajem 12 mj.......do tada sam vec u gabuli do kraja.....ali ajde, isto i sa sudovima, npr. za ovrhu stoji jer njega nema u drzavi, paralelno je CZSS podnio drzavnom tuzilastvu....i sad ce valjda biti procesuirano, i tjeralica i sve....ali trajeeeeeeee, i za vidjanja....sud je vec tri puta trazio od njegovog CZSS koji mu je dodjelio skrbnika, da se ocituje s ocijenom jer su bili na terenu,tj. kod njegovih doma jos u 8 mj. i CZSS Centar jos nije nasao vremena poslati sudu svoju ocjenu....ma daj molim te, tek kada te skroz uniste i naprave od tebe pravi soc slucaj, onda bus dobila oricu kruha.....fuj, sram ih moze biti. moja frendica kaze da se drzavno tuzilastvo i sudstvo -ma u biti svi medjusobno da su ko pas i macke....fuj, umjesto da skupa rade.
e da bitno da su odlucili da ce cigarete ici za 5 kn gore i to je hebena tema, a nas ko sisa.........  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## newa

Pročitala sam ovaj članak ...
Eto..neka se oni samo zaje.... 
Pravda je spora ali neka, sve to sjedne na svoje.
Ja planiram tražiti povećanje alimentacije na makar 1000 kn. Sada plaća 720 kn i nikada se nije ni sjetio kupiti nešto od odjeće i obuće. Valjda misli da je to dovoljno.
A i nedavno se desilo to da je mali (4,5) god. došao od njega sa šljivom iza uha i po vratu. A drugi dan mu je cijeli obraz bio u crvenim točkicama ... sve mu je krv podlila od udarca. A bivši mi je samo rekao da se možda udario od stol. I kada sam mu rekla da je sin rekao da ga je tata lupao po glavi.. njegov odgovor je bio neka ja pripazim na djetetovo ponašanje. Razlog udaranja je bio jer je dijete skakalo po kauču.. ono mislim!!!
Bila sam u CZSS i rekli su mi da mogu bivšeg pozvati na razgovor.. A ja da ne mogu zabraniti viđanje.. Sada dijete ne želi ići kod oca i ja ga neću siliti.
I sada ja neka budem pametna šta napraviti.. pustiti dijete i strepiti šta će se desiti tamo.. hoće li mu dijete dići živac pa da se ovaj opet iskali na nedužnom djetetu... jer je po prirodi nasilan.. i u braku je bilo svašta.
Malo sam otišla van teme alimentacije.. 
nadam se da nećete zamjeriti jer sam jako  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## s3ja

> A i nedavno se desilo to da je mali (4,5) god. došao od njega sa šljivom iza uha i po vratu. A drugi dan mu je cijeli obraz bio u crvenim točkicama ... sve mu je krv podlila od udarca. A bivši mi je samo rekao da se možda udario od stol. I kada sam mu rekla da je sin rekao da ga je tata lupao po glavi.. njegov odgovor je bio neka ja pripazim na djetetovo ponašanje. Razlog udaranja je bio jer je dijete skakalo po kauču.. ono mislim!!!
> Bila sam u CZSS i rekli su mi da mogu bivšeg pozvati na razgovor.. A ja da ne mogu zabraniti viđanje.. Sada dijete ne želi ići kod oca i ja ga neću siliti.


O, bože, nemogu tako nešto ni zamisliti! I ja bih bila jako   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  da mi se to događa...

Zar stvarno ne postoji nikakav mehanizam? Mislim, ako on želi viđati dijete, ti malog moraš pustiti k jnemu???

----------


## newa

Ma ja ne mogu zabraniti viđanje..
Mogu ga jedno vrijeme ne pustiti.. ali on ima pravo jer je tako sud odredio.
Oni ga mogu jedino pozvati na razgovor..
ma ljuta sam da bih nekog mogla zadaviti.
Ali malog neću dati dokle god on ne bude rekao da bi išao kod tate..

----------


## fegusti

newa,   :Love:  
zašto se takvima ne odredi prisilna terapija kontrole agresivnog ponašanja pod prijetnjom oduzimanja roditeljskih prava?!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## newa

ma vidjet ću sve kada soc.radnica dođe sa bolovanja... 
nitko mi nezna ništa konkretno reći šta da napravim..
eto toliko od njihove pomoći

----------


## DaDo

eto mene nakon nekog vremena, dakle krenulo je u smjeru plaćanja alimentacije...ha,ha..
e sad on već 3 mjeseca uredno plaća 4.000 kn kako smo se dogovorili. nisam sigurna da li bih sad pilila i tražila sve na papiru, ili uvijek ako stvari krenu nizbrdo imam vremena se dokazivati?
i ako se odlučim sve staviti na papir, da li je dosta otići javnom bilježniku ili?
opet hvala...

----------


## Noa

Papir, odnosno presuda. Možeš k javnom bilježniku ali to ti ne pomaže puno jer samo sud određuje alimentaciju odnosno potvrđuje ono što ste se dogovorili. Mi se danas na sudu dogovorili za 1500 pa bumo vidli dal će plaćati...

----------


## vlatkapeno

poštovanje !

   evo situaciaj kod mene stoji ovako mi smo pokrenuli sporazumni razvod , no moj bivši je tražio da se odreknem uzdržavanja za našeg sina  
na što mu je sutkinja na prvom ročištu rekla da se ja nemogu odreći uzdržavanja i odredila svotu od 822, 97 s obzirom da je moj uskoro bivši suprug još uvjek nezaposlen. E sada me zanima dali on mora plaćati toćno taj iznos dakle 822,97 ili se mi međusobno možemo dogovoriti za neki drugi iznos . 
meni ovo oko alimenztacije malo stavra zbrku .   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## elin

Draga vlatkapeno,
odgovor na tvoje pitanje vezano za alimentaciju je da, mora plaćati taj iznos. Može i viši ako se dogovorite, manji ne.

----------


## vlatkapeno

jućer je moj još uvijek sadašnji muž bio kod nas u posjeti i dotakli smo 
se alimentacije , rekao mi jeda mi ne može davati alimentaciju jer da nema love niti za život . Kaže da je već u debelom minusu a ništa ne radi osim tu i tamo koji fuš . Dao mi je pismenu izjavu ovjerenu kod javnog bilježnika u kojoj piseša da sve što je u satnu ( pokretnine , ostavlja 
Janu -Renatu i meni u trajno korištenje cca: 21 614.00 kn za što imam i originalne račune i kopije ) E sada mene zanima dali mu se to može priznati kao dio doprinosa za uzdržavanje . 
Suprug također potražuje od mog oca 12 429.73 koliko je uložio u sanaciju dotrajalih instalacija i sanitrija , moj otac mu je rekao da mu ne želi isplatiti taj novac jer nrma u njega povijerenja i da mi onda nemora davati alimentaciju dok mu se ta svota ne "istopi" odnosno da če meni otac davati novac umjesto njega a kada se to izjednaći onda moj suprug mora poćeti palčati alimentaciju neovisno o tome radi li ili ne i da se izvoli zaposliti . 
Mene cijela ova situacija oko alimentacije jako iscrpljuje , mene samo zanimaju prava mog sina , on ima pravo na tih 822,97 kn

----------


## Nikiva

> ako te zanima sto kaze zakon evo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Članak 26. 
> U članku 232. stavku 3. iza riječi: »mogućnostima« riječ: »pojedinog« briše se, a iza riječi: »roditelja« dodaju se riječi: »koji ima obvezu plaćanja uzdržavanja, odnosno u skladu s povećanim potrebama djeteta«. 
> ...



Da li to znači da se minimalni iznos određuje 17% prosječne hr plaće (koja je cca 5000,00 kn) ili?

odnosno ako neko ima plaću recimo 2.500, odredit će mu isti taj iznos (17% prosječne hr plaće)

a ako neko ima 8.000,00 šta u tom slučaju?

da li se gledaju samo djetetove mjesečne potrebe (koje su recimo ukupno 1500 kn - pa se sukladno tome određuje iznos) ili kako?

hvala na odgovorima

----------


## elin

> Da li to znači da se minimalni iznos određuje 17% prosječne hr plaće (koja je cca 5000,00 kn) ili?
> 
> odnosno ako neko ima plaću recimo 2.500, odredit će mu isti taj iznos (17% prosječne hr plaće)
> 
> a ako neko ima 8.000,00 šta u tom slučaju?
> 
> da li se gledaju samo djetetove mjesečne potrebe (koje su recimo ukupno 1500 kn - pa se sukladno tome određuje iznos) ili kako?
> 
> hvala na odgovorima


ne, to su minimalni iznosi alimentacije. Evo ih u kunama:

Sukladno odredbama Obiteljskog zakona minimalni novčani iznos koji je dužan platiti roditelj koji ne živi s djetetom iznosi: 
– za dijete do 6 godina 822,97 kuna, 
– za dijete od 7 do 12 godina 968,20 kuna, 
– za dijete od 13 do 18 godina 1.065,02 kuna. 

Visinu alimentacije određuje sud sukladno potrebama djeteta i mogućnostima roditelja sa kojim dijete ne živi.

----------


## Trina

Imam jedno pitanje. Što je s alimentacijom ako je dijete pola kod mame, pola kod tate? Razvod još nije služben (i ko zna kad će biti) a roditelji se ne mogu dogovoriti jer mama smatra da bi trebala dobivati alimentaciju (valjda zato što je mama) iako je dijete čitav mjesec bilo pola/pola. Kako se te stvari reguliraju nakon razvoda, jel tu postoji nekakvo zajedničko skrbništvo ili..?

----------


## Tata!

a kakva je to situacija pola kod mame, pola kod tate??? kako dijete uopće funkcionira tako... što konkretno u toj situaciji smatra svojim domom, gdje mu je radni stolić, knjige, ormar s odjećom, ko mu pere i pegla? Zar ima odjeću jednu kod tate, drugu kod mame? 

bože što se jadnoj djeci komplicira život! pa dobro na kojoj adresi je prijavljen?

meni stvarno nije jasna ta situacija pola pola?!? kako dijete uopće reagira na to?

inače alimentaciju ne prima MAMA radi majčinstva, nego ga prima DIJETE za svoje potrebe! Mami je jako loš argument traženja alimentacije samo iz činjenice što mama, ako su obaveze i doprinosi prema djetetu u stvari izjednačeni, to je valjda jasno i vrapcima! Al upravo za takve stvari onda postoje sudovi i Privremena rješenja koja se donose u vrlo brzom roku i reguliraju odnose roditeljskih partnera do službenog zaključenja brakorazvdne parnice.

----------


## litala

> a kakva je to situacija pola kod mame, pola kod tate??? kako dijete uopće funkcionira tako... što konkretno u toj situaciji smatra svojim domom, gdje mu je radni stolić, knjige, ormar s odjećom, ko mu pere i pegla? Zar ima odjeću jednu kod tate, drugu kod mame? 
> 
> bože što se jadnoj djeci komplicira život! pa dobro na kojoj adresi je prijavljen?


nisam doduse rastavljena ni razvedena, djeca su sva na okupu (kao i roditelji) ali uopce ne vidim razloga da se toliko iscudjavas takvoj situaciji?

djetetu je normalna obitelj ona obitelj koju i kakvu ima. ako su mu roditelji pokazali da je za njihovu obitelj normalno da on ima mamu na jednom mjestu i tatu na drugom - prihvatit ce to kao svoju obiteljsku situaciju.

i sto znace ta pitanja o ormarima, stolovima, robi?? zar je nemoguce da dijete ima sve to i kod jednog roditelja i kod drugog? zar bi trebalo, kad od jednog odlazi drugome - pakirati svoju odjecu, obucu, svoj stolac i tanjuric s priborom za jelo?  :Rolling Eyes:  i da ne zaboravi cetkicu za zube i toalet papir ponijeti, slucajno...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Trina

Tata!, dijete ima dva doma, onaj u kojem je mama i onaj u kojem je tata. Ima dva kreveta, dva radna stola, hrpu igračaka i tamo i vamo...ovaj  bivši par zbog kojeg sam postavila pitanje funkcionira vrlo kratko po takvom principu jer su friško rastavljeni ali imam prijateljicu čije dijete već nekoliko godina tako živi. I ne mislim da joj išta fali. Obožavano dijete sa četiri strane-mama, tata, baba/did s jedne strane i baba/did s druge strane. Tri dana kod tate, četiri dana kod mame. Ali ne u komadu nego rascjepkano kroz tjedan, što je lako izvedivo jer žive jako blizu jedno drugog. Meni to izgleda baš kao idealan rezultat razvoda. Nisu zajedno jer se ne vole ali dijete ima sretnu mamu i sretnog tatu u jednakoj mjeri i posvećeni su mu 100%. Samo sam se pitala zašto i u jednom i u drugom slučaju mama treba primat alimentaciju za dijete kad je briga podijeljena napola? Kako su riješava te stvari? (moja prijateljica nije bila u braku, otac njenog djeteta je sam odredio svotu i plaća joj, a ovi drugi sad pokreću čitav postupak)

----------


## Trina

Fali mi jedno slovo u rečenici. Kako su*d* riješava te stvari?

----------


## Tata!

> i sto znace ta pitanja o ormarima, stolovima, robi?? zar je nemoguce da dijete ima sve to i kod jednog roditelja i kod drugog? zar bi trebalo, kad od jednog odlazi drugome - pakirati svoju odjecu, obucu, svoj stolac i tanjuric s priborom za jelo?  i da ne zaboravi cetkicu za zube i toalet papir ponijeti, slucajno...


ma ok pitao sam prvenstveno zato da se pokuša razumski razlučit gdje dijete pripada, ako mu se zna gdje mu je glavno utočište, pa se vjerojatno tamo dostavlja i alimentacija...

a s druge strane nejasnoća u percepciji ovakve situacije vjerojatno polazi iz mog osobnog doživljaja obitelji i topline mog željenog kutka u kojem sam se osjećao zadovoljno, a koji nosim iz djetinjastva... 

neznam još uvijek se kao čovjek odrastao u cjelovitoj obitelji nemogu naviknut kako djeca percipiraju takvu situaciju? ja sam imao svoju sobu, svoj zid za šaranje i ljepljenje postera, svoje prijatelje, svoju garderobu, neko svoje malo toplo skrovište u kojem sam se osjećao sigurno... možda mi je zato neshvatljivo s kakvim se poteškoćama djeca nalaze kad odlaze iz utočišta u drugo... meni bi to bilo strašno, sjećam se kad sam trebao ići baki i tovarit sve stvari u torbu... bilo mi je mrsko i ništa mi od toga nije bilo gore - nosit sve sa sobom i radije sam se pola stvari odricao imati tih 10 dana nego vucarat sa sobom... al tih 10 dana je bilo samo dva puta godišnje, pa se dalo izdržat tako kratko bez dragih stvari, a i dve selidbe se nekako lako podnijele... al pola pola je ipak 180 dana kod jednog roditelja i 180 kod drugog i vjerojatno bar 90 selidbi vamo tamo... nije li to malo prenaporno za dijete?!? nije li isuviše kaotično?

a opet jedno mu je od ta dva utočišta sigurno draže i toplije i sigurnije i voljenije, nije li nesretan onu drugu polovicu kad je u onom drugom... zar ne stiče emotivnu povezanost s jednim mjestom? vjerojatno ne kao dijete od 3 god, ali već kao školarac 8-9god, koji ima već svoj krug prijatelja (njih nemreš sam tak prenijet), ima svoj radni stol (meni bio prepun stvarčica, neprenosivih, a uvijek sitno korisnih koji su mi stvarali ugođaj za učenje i poticali koncentraciju), svoje knjige, stripove, hrpe bilježnica sa svakojakim bilješkama, ormar s kolekcijom martensica i hlača, kompjuter s dragim stvarima, igricama koje voli, slikama, uspomenama... nižem neke od uobičajenih životnih detalja jednog djeteta da bih stvorio atmosferu realnosti koju možda litala nije sebi dovoljno predočila... pa pitam kako prenijeti to sve 90 puta godišnje?

litala kako se uopće možeš kvalitetno stavit u poziciju takve djece i doživljavat sasvim prirodno takve selidbe, ako to sama nisi prošla u životu kao dijete ili te životne okolnosti nisu nagnale da o tome ikada razmišljaš iz prvog lica i za interes vlastitog djeteta?

ja svoje dijete volim najviše na svijetu i više od ičega bih ja prvi želio da je mališan bar pola/pola vremena kod mene kad već nemože sve vrijeme... ali kako bi on to sve podnosio, bi li patio? je li prirodno i podnošljivo tako raspolavljati život dijetetu zbog interesa roditelja? 

neznam možda griješim... možda krivo razmišljam, ali nekom svojom intuitivnošću pretpostavljam da bi dijete trebalo ipak imati svoj stacionar i svoj mirni kutak i znati gdje je njegova adresa, a da zna da uvijek može na onu drugu kad hoće i koliko hoće, onda kad bude dovoljno svjesno i disciplinirano o tome i samo odlučivat...

----------


## litala

je, potpuno si u pravu.

ja si s cetvero djece sasvim sigurno ne mogu predocit atmosferu realnosti jednog djeteta...

----------


## litala

i jos cu se slozit i s tvojim potpisom - mene mojih cetvero djece sasvim sigurno nije ucinilo mamom. to sto sam ja njih stvorila i rodila, a pijanist svoj klavir nije - nema, naravno, nikakve veze.

----------


## Trina

Tata, to nije odlazak 500 km sa hrpom prtljage i tugom u očima. To je odlazak kod roditelja kojeg voliš i kod kojeg se osjećaš sigurno, njegov dom je i tvoj dom u kojem su tvoje stvari. Sutradan te umjesto tate iz vrtića skupi mama s kojom ideš u svoj dom gdje te opet čekaju tvoje stvari i sva udobnost. Mama i tata su udaljeni 3 minute vožnje jedno od drugog, ako zatreba bilo koji od roditelja je uvijek tu. 

Ne znam zašto od svega praviš dramu. Zar stvarno misliš da je ovakva solucija gora od one di očevi viđaju djecu jednom, dvaput mjesečno? 

Ja još nisam dobila odgovor na pitanje

----------


## sorciere

moja prijateljica je imala presudu:

iznajmiti drugi stan. mjesec dana s djecom (troje) je jedan roditelj, dok drugi boravi u iznajmljenom stanu. sljedeći mjesec zamjena. djeca ostaju tamo gdje im je sve poznato. 

i tako do službene rastave. 

nakon rastave je ona ostala s djecom, a bm - odmaglio na neke daleke otoke. od alimentacije nije vidjela ni "a".

----------


## Trina

Stvarno?!? Ne mogu vjerovati koja presuda, osuda, kazna..živjeti svaki drugi mjesec sa vlastitom djecom.

----------


## elin

evo iznosa alimentacija koje nisu minimalne:

MINISTARSTVO PRAVOSUĐA


Na temelju članka 232. stavak 4. Obiteljskog zakona (»Narodne novine« 116/03, 17/04 i 136/04) ministrica pravosuđa objavljuje


PODATKE
O PROSJEČNIM POTREBAMA DJETETA S OBZIROM NA TROŠKOVE ŽIVOTA


Prosječne potrebe djeteta koje će sud sukladno odredbama Obiteljskog zakona uzimati u obzir kod određivanja visine uzdržavanja iznose
- 1.500,00 kuna mjesečno za dijete predškolskog uzrasta
- 1.700,00 kuna mjesečno za dijete školskog uzrasta


Potrebe djeteta mogu se utvrditi u povećanom iznosu, ako je to u skladu s povećanim mogućnostima pojedinog roditelja.


Klasa: 700-01/07-01/827
Urbroj: 514-01-07-1
Zagreb, 24. travnja 2007.

Nek vam se nađe ako zatreba.

----------


## zrinka19

a sto kad je dvoje djece, a muz ima placu vecu od 10000 kn. je li za svako djete ide 17 posto place?

----------


## elin

> a sto kad je dvoje djece, a muz ima placu vecu od 10000 kn. je li za svako djete ide 17 posto place?


pročitaj do kraja: potrebe djeteta mogu se utvditi u povećanom iznosu, ako je to u skladu s povećanim mogućnosima roditelja.

----------


## zrinka19

shvatila sam ja da iznos moze biti veci, ali mislim da vecina muzeva nece dati vise ako ne mora
pa me zanima je li za dvoje djece mora dati svakom po 17 posto place ili je taj postotak manji za dvoje djece
jer sumnjam da ce im biti drago dati vise od trecine place

----------


## elin

zrinka, alimentacija se ne određuje u postotku, već u novčanom iznosu.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> zrinka, alimentacija se ne određuje u postotku, već u novčanom iznosu.


može i u postotku

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zrinka, alimentacija se ne određuje u postotku, već u novčanom iznosu.
> 
> 
> može i u postotku


u zabludi si, evo:

Članak 238.

(1) Uzdržavanje se određuje u novčanom iznosu, osim ako postoje opravdani razlozi da se uzdržavanje osigura na drugi način.

(2) *Uzdržavanje za dijete uvijek se određuje u novčanom iznosu.*

Obiteljski zakon NN 116/03,

----------


## elin

i da još dodam, postojala je odredba ova:

Članak 239.

(1) Sud će obvezniku uzdržavanja koji je u radnom odnosu naložiti plaćanje obroka dospjelih do zaključenja glavne rasprave u određenim novčanim iznosima, a plaćanje budućih novčanih obroka odredit će u postotku od plaće i naknade plaće.

(2) Obveznik uzdržavanja dužan je iznose uzdržavanja određene u postotku od plaće plaćati ovlašteniku uzdržavanja prilikom svake isplate plaće i naknade plaće.

Obiteljski zakon NN 116/03 

koja je brisana odredbom ovom:

Članak 33.

Članci 239. – 242. brišu se.

Zakon o izmjenama i dopunama Obiteljskog zakona NN 107/07.

----------


## Tata!

> shvatila sam ja da iznos moze biti veci, ali mislim da vecina muzeva nece dati vise ako ne mora
> pa me zanima je li za dvoje djece mora dati svakom po 17 posto place ili je taj postotak manji za dvoje djece
> jer sumnjam da ce im biti drago dati vise od trecine place


Ne određuju muževi alimentacijski iznos svojom samovoljom, nego sudovi prema njihovim primanjima i standardu življenja.

Ako je za svako dijete 17%, kolika bi onda bila alimentacija za recimo šestero djece?

Recimo realna situacija dvoje djece iz prvog braka i troje došlo u drugi s nezaposlenom (hrvatska svakodnevica) majkom udovicom, dakle otac jedini financijer? hm... kako se to rješava? ima li država kakvih subvencija?

molio bih našu pravnicu elin da mi pomogne u slučaju...

----------


## Tata!

> Stvarno?!? Ne mogu vjerovati koja presuda, osuda, kazna..živjeti svaki drugi mjesec sa vlastitom djecom.


hm vidiš baš "zanimljivo" razmišljanje... šteta što te ne mogu malo ubacit u kožu tata, pa da vidiš kako je!

----------


## Trina

Zašto šteta?

----------


## Tata!

Pa ok možda sam pogriješio, pa se ispričavam, jer prvo mi je palo na pamet da si se opet ženski suosjetila samo za mamu u tom slučaju, kako joj je po mjesec dana bez djece, a niko se ne pita kako je to tatama koji su i u nekim redovitim odnosima zbog inata mama osuđeni biti toliko bez djece!

No možda si ipak izrazila žal takve odrapljenje "kazne" spram oba roditelja. Kad promislim o mogućoj pozadini tog slučaja i razumski se sjetim živih slučajeva kad se dvoje rastavljenih roditelja baš krvnički prepucavaju, pa čak i kad jedan popusti onda pak onaj drugi počinje izvoljevat inatima i izmišljat bijesne gliste i tako u nedogled. Pa čisto je možda i sudac iznerviran njihovim neusklađenim i nedogovornim roditeljstvom odrapio takvu presudu baš u ime "kazne" njihovom nerazumlju! Iako mi je i s tom tezom to ipak totalno nehumano prema djeci! 

Zanimljivo bi mi bilo čuti rasplet tog slučaja prije nego je tata "zgibo" na bahame, da li su stvarno tako mjesečno funkcionirali ili ih je presuda naprosto natjerala da pomire strasti i počnu se ipak dogovorno ponašati kao roditelji? Mada je u konačnici tata jasno na kraju pokazao svoje pravo lice i svoj istinski interes - nažalost!

----------


## sorciere

> Zanimljivo bi mi bilo čuti rasplet tog slučaja prije nego je tata "zgibo" na bahame, da li su stvarno tako mjesečno funkcionirali ili ih je presuda naprosto natjerala da pomire strasti i počnu se ipak dogovorno ponašati kao roditelji? Mada je u konačnici tata jasno na kraju pokazao svoje pravo lice i svoj istinski interes - nažalost!


rasplet?

tata je dolazio na spremljeno, napunjen frižider, plaćene račune. na odlasku je znao pokupiti i ostatak toalet papira, tj. sve što se dalo uzeti. 
zbrisao je da ne bi plaćao alimentaciju. plaćanje alimentacije je bio ključni faktor.

pa sad kad smo već na topiku o alimentaciji - da li ju ti plaćaš, i koliko? 17%, zakonska cifra, više od toga, manje???  koliko bi ti (na temelju svog iskustva) predložio da tate trebaju plaćati?

šteta što te ne mogu ubacit malo u kožu mama, pa da vidiš kako je...

----------


## Tata!

Pa plaćao sam četvrtinu plaće majci i još petinu plaće potrošio na boravak djeteta u susretima dok je kod mene + sezonski trenirkice, cipelice, vestice, naravno igračke... u međuvremenu se nažalost štošta promjenilo - danak recesije... postotak se drastično promjenio - *na moju štetu*, ali se trudim zadržati isti iznos!

A doista šteta što ne mogu ući u nerazumnu glavu majke pa joj reći da ne trebaju djetetu Puma tenesice, Champion trenirkice, Mark&Spencer vestice, Beneton jakne, S'oliver košulje, Prenatal markice ili cijele Zara kolekcije! Sve je to ista Kina ko robica iz normalnih dućana, osim 7-8 puta skuplja! Sve se to jednako brzo preraste, ništa bolje ne izgleda, niti je nekom magijom otporno na blato i poderotine. 

Interesi i zadovoljstvo djece su u nečem sasvim drugom! Jesi li i ti to shvatila na vrijeme kad me već tjeraš u majčinu kožu?

Inače vis-a-vis prozivanja - ja sam već na prvom susretu u CZSS, pred gospodom i majkom, čvrsto izjavio da bih iskreno želio i sa velikim zadovoljstvom prihvatio skrbništvo nad djetetom, bez ijedne lipe alimentacijske potpore majke! Jer to je jedini njen interes kojim je mene doživljavala i prihvaćala roditeljem!

Je li koja majka u ovom topicu tako nešto izjavila kad me već povlačiš za jezik i stavljaš u kožu ili sve nezadovoljno kukaju i zapomažu premalim iznosima???

Moj *osobni*  (naglašavam osobni) alimentacijski traženi iznos u "koži majke" je 0kn! i iza toga stojim dan danas, da mi se nekim božjim čudom i ostvari to skrbništvo!

I ne zanima što će neko sad pametno reći da Zakon kaže da je to djetetov novac, ma opće me ne zanima - dat će Tata djetetu iz svoje plaće i mamin iznos, neće njemu siguro ništa faliti, niti će mu Tata "markicama" kupovat status i nadomještat svoje komplekse!

----------


## Tata!

(ispravak)
niti će mu Tata kojekakvim "markicama" neodgovorno rasipat njegov novac, kupovat lažni status i nadomještat svoje komplekse!

----------


## Tata!

hm.. trebalo ti je sorciere točno 18 minuta za jedva dočekanu osladu u sarkazmu... a sad kad treba pojest vlastita g** i ispričat se za tako uvredljivu sarkastičnu intonaciju - "a dal ju ti plaćaš?", onda si manja od makovog zrna! iako već i vrapci ovdje znaju da od prvog dana odvojenosti već pune tri godine plaćam alimentaciju svom djetetu, vlastitom samoinicijativom, iz odgovornosti prema svom djetetu, a ne radi majčinog povlačenja za rukav! premda će tek ovaj ponedjeljak biti službena sudska rastava, pa i rasprava o uzdržavanju!

al eto ne iznenađuješ me, jer vidim da je i inače isprika u tebe tako rado viđena pojava, ko srest rode u zimi!

----------


## stray_cat

> hm.. trebalo ti je sorciere točno 18 minuta za jedva dočekanu osladu u sarkazmu... a sad kad treba pojest vlastita g** i ispričat se za tako uvredljivu sarkastičnu intonaciju - "a dal ju ti plaćaš?", onda si manja od makovog zrna!


omg

ti si prozvao sve za sto god ti je palo na pamet

apsolutno ne vidim zbog cega bi se tebi sorci trebala ispricavati

to po defaultu zastupas muski rod, bez obzira na detalje neke price

procitaj to sto pises ko da citas tudji text i iskreno reci da li bi takvoj osobi dao dijete na skrb

----------


## tweety

> Inače vis-a-vis prozivanja - ja sam već na prvom susretu u CZSS, pred gospodom i majkom, čvrsto izjavio da bih iskreno želio i sa velikim zadovoljstvom prihvatio skrbništvo nad djetetom, bez ijedne lipe alimentacijske potpore majke! Jer to je jedini njen interes kojim je mene doživljavala i prihvaćala roditeljem!
> 
> Je li koja majka u ovom topicu tako nešto izjavila kad me već povlačiš za jezik i stavljaš u kožu ili sve nezadovoljno kukaju i zapomažu premalim iznosima???
> 
> Moj *osobni*  (naglašavam osobni) alimentacijski traženi iznos u "koži majke" je 0kn! i iza toga stojim dan danas, da mi se nekim božjim čudom i ostvari to skrbništvo!
> 
> I ne zanima što će neko sad pametno reći da Zakon kaže da je to djetetov novac, ma opće me ne zanima - dat će Tata djetetu iz svoje plaće i mamin iznos, neće njemu siguro ništa faliti, niti će mu Tata "markicama" kupovat status i nadomještat svoje komplekse!


Tata!, baš me iznenadio citirani dio.
Roditelji imaju svoja roditeljska prava i obveze. Pored emocionalnog davanja sebe, pored razno raznih igri, aktivnosti,...i ostalog, a sve u svrhu učenja i spoznavanja svijeta oko sebe, odgovorni roditelj dužan je i materijalno osiguravati svoje dijete. Ne shvaćam točno na osnovu čega si ti sebi dao za pravo odbijati novčani iznos koji bi u slučaju dodjele djeteta tebi na odgoj i brigu davala majka. Za ime svega, pa to je jednako kao da govoriš:"Ne moraš ga voljeti, ne želim da ga voliš, tata će ga voljeti!".

Taj novac nije socijalna pomoć roditelju koji ne može sam uzdržavati dijete, to je naprosto novac koji upotrebljavamo za djetetov život i rast.

----------


## tweety

> a sad kad treba pojest vlastita g**


i ajmo molim te, ostati na razini.
shvaćam da možeš biti izrevoltiran, ali molim te izbroji do deset prije no što kreneš pisati odgovor na ovom forumu

----------


## tweety

> šteta što te ne mogu ubacit malo u kožu mama, pa da vidiš kako je...


Sorč, hoćemo li se dovesti do toga da razglabamo o tome jel teže samohranom ocu ili majci? Jel teže roditelju koji ne živi ili onom koji živi s djecom.
Ma dajte...nemojte me zafrkavati. Toliko pametnih i zrelih ljudi ovdje, a ja moram ovakvo nešto moderirati.

Idem izguglijati jel postoji klub za učenje stajanja na loptu   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> Sorč, hoćemo li se dovesti do toga da razglabamo o tome jel teže samohranom ocu ili majci? Jel teže roditelju koji ne živi ili onom koji živi s djecom.


 :?  :? 

zbunjena sam... znači dozvoljeno je ovo:




> šteta što te ne mogu malo ubacit u kožu tata, pa da vidiš kako je!


a nije dozvoljeno ovo: 



> šteta što te ne mogu ubacit malo u kožu mama, pa da vidiš kako je...


 :/

----------


## Tata!

> Pa ok možda sam pogriješio, *pa se ispričavam*, jer prvo mi je palo na pamet da si se opet ženski suosjetila samo za mamu u tom slučaju, kako joj je po mjesec dana bez djece, a niko se ne pita kako je to tatama koji su i u nekim redovitim odnosima zbog inata mama osuđeni biti toliko bez djece!


a jesi li ovaj nastavak NAMJERNO previdjela???

----------


## Tata!

> Ne shvaćam točno na osnovu čega si ti sebi dao za pravo odbijati novčani iznos koji bi u slučaju dodjele djeteta tebi na odgoj i brigu davala majka.


Pa lijepo sam rekao da je to moj *osobni*  (naglašavam osobni) stav! Imam li pravo na to??? a ako ti kažem osobni to znači da puno bolje poznajem osobnu situaciju nego ti i osobu kojoj nudim 0kn alimentacije i zašto! I vjeruj mi itekako dobro znam da je to za nju zgoditak koji ju jedino i interesira! 

jel možeš shvatit da je to žena koja je mjesec dana živjela u bracnoj zajednici sa mnom, hej mjesec dana!? pa čak i tih mjesec dana samo formalno - imajući drugog čovjeka u pozadini, kojeg je u stvari i jedinog voljela! i to bez ijedne kune uloga u ikakvu imovinu sa mnom, a koja sad traži podjelu imovine moga oca? shvaćaš li dozu njene željene okoristivosti od formalne pravne institucije zvane "brak"? i volio bih da više ne moram ići u gnjusnije detalje, da bi netko ovdje konačno osoban stav priznao pod osoban, jer vjerujem da bi to bilo za mnoge normalne, moralne i poštene ljude ovdje, vrlo šokantno otkrivenje nečije iskvarenosti!




> Za ime svega, pa to je jednako kao da govoriš:"Ne moraš ga voljeti, ne želim da ga voliš, tata će ga voljeti!".


uh tweety ovo ti je tako neprimjereno komparirano pogotovo ako uključimo osobne okolnosti, da bih mogao parafrazirati tvojim vlastitim komentarom - tako pametni ljudi, a moram moderirat! Zaboga...

----------


## tweety

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Sorč, hoćemo li se dovesti do toga da razglabamo o tome jel teže samohranom ocu ili majci? Jel teže roditelju koji ne živi ili onom koji živi s djecom.
> 
> 
>  :?  :? 
> 
> zbunjena sam... znači dozvoljeno je ovo:
> ...

----------


## tweety

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne shvaćam točno na osnovu čega si ti sebi dao za pravo odbijati novčani iznos koji bi u slučaju dodjele djeteta tebi na odgoj i brigu davala majka.
> 
> 
> Pa lijepo sam rekao da je to moj *osobni*  (naglašavam osobni) stav! Imam li pravo na to???


Naravno da imaš pravo, samo me iznenadio takav tvoj stav.
I dalje mislim da je to zapravo revolt i plod tvog povrijeđenog ega, a mislila sam da si iznad toga.
Ne mislim da mi je komparacija kriva, čak niti najmanje karikirana.

----------


## tweety

[quote="Tata!"]


> jel možeš shvatit da je to žena koja je mjesec dana živjela u bracnoj zajednici sa mnom, hej mjesec dana!? pa čak i tih mjesec dana samo formalno - imajući drugog čovjeka u pozadini, kojeg je u stvari i jedinog voljela! i to bez ijedne kune uloga u ikakvu imovinu sa mnom, a koja sad traži podjelu imovine moga oca? shvaćaš li dozu njene željene okoristivosti od formalne pravne institucije zvane "brak"? i volio bih da više ne moram ići u gnjusnije detalje, da bi netko ovdje konačno osoban stav priznao pod osoban, jer vjerujem da bi to bilo za mnoge normalne, moralne i poštene ljude ovdje, vrlo šokantno otkrivenje nečije iskvarenosti!


Mislim da većina nas ovdje ima priču koja bi mogla početi sa: "Ljudi moji, pa jel vi možete shvatiti.....!". Neću ti zabraniti ventilanu, jer svatko ima potrebu za tim i pravo na to, na ovom pdfu.
Ipak, moram priznati da mi se čini kako je većina nakon početnog šoka, nevjerice prestala s ventilacijom i krenula dalje sa životom, samo ti nikako da kreneš dalje.
Neću komentirati ovo što si napisao, jer ne komentiram nikad dok ne znam drugu stranu priče, ali ću ti poželjeti što skoriji oporavak povrijeđenog ega (i srca).

----------


## tweety

EDIT: popravljam zbrčkani citat




> jel možeš shvatit da je to žena koja je mjesec dana živjela u bracnoj zajednici sa mnom, hej mjesec dana!? pa čak i tih mjesec dana samo formalno - imajući drugog čovjeka u pozadini, kojeg je u stvari i jedinog voljela! i to bez ijedne kune uloga u ikakvu imovinu sa mnom, a koja sad traži podjelu imovine moga oca? shvaćaš li dozu njene željene okoristivosti od formalne pravne institucije zvane "brak"? i volio bih da više ne moram ići u gnjusnije detalje, da bi netko ovdje konačno osoban stav priznao pod osoban, jer vjerujem da bi to bilo za mnoge normalne, moralne i poštene ljude ovdje, vrlo šokantno otkrivenje nečije iskvarenosti!


Mislim da većina nas ovdje ima priču koja bi mogla početi sa: "Ljudi moji, pa jel vi možete shvatiti.....!". Neću ti zabraniti ventilanu, jer svatko ima potrebu za tim i pravo na to, na ovom pdfu.
Ipak, moram priznati da mi se čini kako je većina nakon početnog šoka, nevjerice prestala s ventilacijom i krenula dalje sa životom, samo ti nikako da kreneš dalje.
Neću komentirati ovo što si napisao, jer ne komentiram nikad dok ne znam drugu stranu priče, ali ću ti poželjeti što skoriji oporavak povrijeđenog ega (i srce).

----------


## sorciere

> Tata! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa ok možda sam pogriješio, *pa se ispričavam*, jer *prvo* mi je palo na pamet da si se opet ženski suosjetila samo za mamu u tom slučaju, kako joj je po mjesec dana bez djece, *a niko se ne pita kako je to tatama koji su i u nekim redovitim odnosima zbog inata mama osuđeni biti toliko bez djece*!
> 
> 
> a jesi li ovaj nastavak NAMJERNO previdjela???


što sam trebala vidjeti ili previdjeti? ispriku zbog redosljeda?  :?

----------


## Tata!

Ma tweety kad ne navodiš citat onda je reakcija upućena postu i osobi netom prije, dakle PREVIĐANJE nije bilo upućeno tebi nego sarkastičnoj dami koja je i nakon moje isprike navalila uvredom, a u svom opravdanju graciozno se i bez srama poziva na moj citat, namjerno zaobilazeći ispriku koja ga sama po sebi anulira, što je u najblažu ruku nekorektno!

O revoltu si možda i u pravu, ali definitivno ne revotu od povrijeđenosti ega, to doista nema više uopće veze sa povrijeđenim egom nego brutalnošću nečije nemoralnosti i totalne beskrupuloznosti. I molio bih da me se više ne proziva u tom kontekstu, jer moj je ego emocionalno vrlo ispunjen i zadovoljan, imam poštovanje i podršku prijatelja, imam beskrajnu privrženost svog djeteta, odnedavno i toplinu nove ljubavi u mom životu i što je najvažnije mirno spavam, jer znam da sam na najpošteniji način ušao u vezu i brak sa BŽ, dao sve od sebe za izgradju te bračne zajednice, a to što je ona nije željela, što je levitirala u nekim nezrelostima i neživljenostima, to neka je ipak njen križ - ne moj! Al to da se ona nakon svega sad želi okoristit čisto pravnom osnovom "braka", e to je jedan drugi par cipela, koji se definitivno ne zove - povrijeđen ego, a dopustit ćeš da može inicirati i revolt!

Dakle primjer koji sam naveo u vezi ljubavnika, nije uopće bilo sažaljevanje nad mojim povrijeđenim egom, nego samo naglašavanje okolnosti u kojima se nešto događalo, da bi danas terorizirala parnicama za podjelom "stečevine" (mojih roditelja čak štoviše), upravo kao da je to bio zdravi bračni život od nekoliko godina u kome se nešto moglo doista i steć, a ne čista farsa od mjesec dva.

I meni doista nije bila potrebna ventilana ovdje, niti namjera, nego je citat "jel možeš shvatit da je ta žena..." trebao objasnit okolnosti zbog čega je prisutan moj osobni stav od 0kn alimentacije u  eventualnoj ulozi skrbnika! Al ako tebi i opet nije jasno, meni itekako jest, da se u potražbi podjele roditeljske imovine, ne radi o brizi za dijete, nego brizi za osiguranje vlastitog dupeta, da se u tužbom potraživanoj alimentaciji od ni manje ni više nego 80% moje plaće, ne radi o zadovoljenju potreba samo djeteta, nego debelo i majke (neutaživi sindrom životnog osiguranja Rupić Višnjić). I da je na kraju krajeva financijska glad jedini osnov njenog interesa i samo naglašava iskvarenost tog karaktera, dok u pozadini svega bez srama zanemaruje prijeko potrebni interes za elementarnom roditeljskom komunikacijom i suradnjom! E vidiš to doista onda izazove u čovjeku revolt, a za moje skrbništvo njoj ponuđena alimentacijska obaveza od 0kn dobije itekako smisao!

I molim ne bih se više raspravljao o tome - to su moje osobne stvari!

----------


## Tata!

> što sam trebala vidjeti ili previdjeti? ispriku zbog redosljeda?  :?


bez brige oni koji će htjet znat će cijenit ispriku... za ostale me nije ni briga, oni će i dalje na *hvala - opalit šamar*, jer neoprostivo im je ovdje vidit i muški stav!

----------


## elin

> Ipak, moram priznati da mi se čini kako je većina nakon početnog šoka, nevjerice prestala s ventilacijom i krenula dalje sa životom, samo ti nikako da kreneš dalje.
> Neću komentirati ovo što si napisao, jer ne komentiram nikad dok ne znam drugu stranu priče, ali ću ti poželjeti što skoriji oporavak povrijeđenog ega (i srca).


na ovo x velik kao kuća. I dodajem za onu dobru Američku poslovicu: The best revenge is to live well (najbolja osveta je živjeti dobar život).

----------


## titulus

ako se smijem nadovezati... rijec je o privremenoj odluci.  ako nekome nije odgovarala u roku 15 dana na istu se moglo zaliti.  o alimentaciji nema ni rijeci dok sudska odluka, o povjeravanju djeteta na odgoj i skrb jednom roditelju i određivanje susreta i druzenja s istim, nije pravomocna. novac odnosno financijska naknada u svrhu mjesecnog uzdrzavanja za dijete također moze biti privremena odluka ukoliko ju je neka od stranaka u sudskom postupku trazila. 

dijete sigurno nece mogu pola mjeseca biti s jednim, a pola s drugim roditeljem jer to, da budem iskrena, granici s totalnom gluposcu i na to su trebali reagirati ( kad vec nisu roditelji) socijalni radnici ili psiholog czss.

svaka druga rasprava o tome je li teze majci ili ocu koji ne zivi s djetetom je nezahvalna tema jer ne govorimo o nekakvim stereotipima pa prema tome nemamo mogucnost kategoriziranje necijih osjecaja, misljenja ili stavova.

----------


## gitulja

podižem temu i molim za pomoć.
situacija je ovakva otac mog djeteta i ja napokon smo nakon dugogodišnjeg "bolesnog" odnosa prekinuli za uvijek. On sad ima drugu vezu (2 tjedna nakon prkida). G je od rođenja živjela samnom, on je navraćao kad je htio. Povremeno joj je kupovao odjeću i poklone, ali nokad nije novčano sudjelovao. 
Ono što me zanima je na temelju čega se određuje visina alimentacije.
Da li se u obzir uzimaju i nekretnine, auti i sl. Znam da sigurno nema neku veliku prijavu. Ali ima svoju vetrinarsku ordinaciju i 10-ak zaposlenih. Uzima li se i to nekako u obzir. Znam da će sada početi polemike o mojoj pohlepnosti, ali nekako je prelagano pristao dati mi ono što sam tražila (pola najniže plaće koju isplaćuje što bi bilo 1100 kn). Pošto znam kako je težak za dati lovu pitam se.
Napomena- pristala sam da se otvori štednja na dijete, tako da sve ide njoj. 
Nemam nikakvu namjeru išta od toga trošiti na sebe, sva sreća ne treba mi. Ali želim joj osigurati školovanje.

----------


## stray_cat

kao prvo ne trebas se osjecati krivom i nikome pravdati zbog toga sto ce dijete dobijati dio love i od oca

on njoj moze neovisno o alimentaciji otvoriti racun za stednju, to nema veze sa troskovima koji su svaki mjesec tu

ako ima visoka primanja zbog cega tvoje dijete ne bi imalo veci standard i vecu lovu, pa zivis u kapitalistickom uredjenju

pa boris se za standard tvojeg djeteta i trebas jedino i iskljucivo imati na umu njezine interese i moras se boriti da dobije sto vise

(ovo kaj si napisala, ko da si opisala bivseg veta od moje psice)

----------


## Tata!

> Znam da će sada početi polemike o mojoj pohlepnosti, ali nekako je prelagano pristao dati mi ono što sam tražila (pola najniže plaće koju isplaćuje što bi bilo 1100 kn).


no ako ćeš otvoreno, tu doista ima materijala za polemike o pohlepnosti! Naime tražila si 1100kn i dobila si i sad si još nezahvalna, a samo zato jer si ih "prelako" dobila.. mislim da je po srijedi inat zbog ogorčenosti prema ocu tvog djeteta, jer bi ga sad rado htjela dotuć onim što imaš na raspolaganju! za početak alimentacija... pa umjesto da si zahvalna da si ostvarila svoje uvjete, i za preškolca sasvim uobičajenu alimentaciju, ti naprotiv sad tražiš načina kako ćeš ga dodatno opteretit i usudio bih se reći, zapravo - kaznit! a ne zaboravimo da se mogao i cijenkati, pa bi li bila sretnija možda da si izvukla nekih 800kn?

osobno mi se čini da ćeš tim isiljavanjem samo potaknuti u njegovim očima osjećaj nepravde i direktnog napada i okoristivosti, što može samo pooštriti vaš roditeljski međuodnos... pa u miru objektivno razmisli jel ti to uistinu potrebno!





> Napomena- pristala sam da se otvori štednja na dijete, tako da sve ide njoj. 
> Nemam nikakvu namjeru išta od toga trošiti na sebe, sva sreća ne treba mi. Ali želim joj osigurati školovanje.


eto ovo je hvale vrijedan potez i mislim da svakom iole sumnjičavom muškarcu nedvojbeno daje dovoljno povjerenja kako novac stvarno ide njihovom djetetu! dalo se iščitati i na ovom forumu tužne priče kako otac plaća alimentaciju, a dijete nema za hranu i odjeću, al zato majka ima za šminku, što je situacija koju svom djetetu sigurno ni jedan otac ne želi... osobno znam i ja jedan takav primjer da je dijete prisiljeno nosit 2 broja manju odjeću!

dakle školovanje... nekom banalnom računicom 12*15god*1100Kn dobije se čista cifrica od nekih 200.000kn, pa uz pripadajuće kamate i parcijalna povećanja, barem još 100.000kn! a mislim da bi to moglo biti sasvim pristojno za neki zdravi početak djeteta ili njegovo danas sutra školovanje.

Dakle činjenica da si ti dovoljno sama situirana da vjerojatno bez problema podnosiš teret svakodnevnog financiranja je velika blagodat, sve ostalo s njegove strane je dobrodošli dugoročni bonus! i ukoliko ste se dogovorili koliko si tražila, stvarno je neumjesno sad preslagivat te dogovore i raspirivat time zlu krv!

e sad financijske potrebe za dijete se povećavaju s godinama odrastanja i novih obaveza (škola, aktivnosti...) pa će ti se i ta temeljna svotica sukladno tome povećavati, a stvarno ne mislim ukoliko vaša roditeljska obaveza i suradnja zaživi kako treba, da se tata neće isprsit i još pokojim podijeljenim troškom ili povećanom uplatom! 

što se tiče njegove imovine, pokretne i nepokretne, te firme s 10 zaposlenih, mislim da je prerano razmišljati o namirenju iz tog "fonda". Tvoje dijete je naime nepobitno upisano kao njegov zakonski nasljednik, kao i sva ostala zakonita djeca, pa će definitivno kad tad dobiti svoj pripadajući kolač te ostavštine!

vama ipak, po svemu sudeći važnije od alimentacije, sad prvenstveno predstoji period zakopavanja ratnih sjekira, pomirenja sa nastalom situacijom i saživljavanje u zdravom roditeljstvu! ja ti garantiram da ćeš time za svoje dijete 10x kvalitetnije pridonijeti nego isiljavanjem par sto kuna veće alimentacije!

nadam se da ćeš me shvatiti u punoj dobronamjernosti!

----------


## tweety

> Napomena- pristala sam da se otvori štednja na dijete, tako da sve ide njoj. 
> Nemam nikakvu namjeru išta od toga trošiti na sebe, sva sreća ne treba mi. Ali želim joj osigurati školovanje.


Visina alimentacije ovisi o standardu života koji njeguju roditelji pa ne bih ulazila u to do koje visine si trebala ići. U sebi imam definiranu samo donju granicu, a to je 1000kn. Mislim da ne bi smjela biti niža od toga, za roditelja koji ni na koji drugi način ne sudjeluje u podjeli troškova.

Ono što ja ne bih radila, i ne radim uostalom, je stavljala na račun sa strane.
Alimentacija po meni služi za pokrivanje svakodnevnih troškova. Ukoliko on dodatno želi stavljati i sa strane to je naravno njegovo pravo.
No, svi mi imamo različite situacije pa iz tog kuta i gledamo.

Ono što sigurno ne bih radila je hranila nečiju paranoju spremajući novce sa strane. Ako je toliko bolestan i misli da će jedan roditelj trošiti novce na šminku, nek se ode liječiti.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

tweety, svaka čast

gita to što ti možeš pokriti svakodnevne troškove, ne znači da on ne treba u njima sudjelovati

kakva pohlepa ženo, pa normalno je da se boriš za svoje dijete i da joj možeš što više priuštiti, to za što ste se vi dogovorili je stvarno minimum

----------


## AdioMare

Slažem se s Tvit i Aleks, a bome i sa Strej!



> on njoj moze neovisno o alimentaciji otvoriti racun za stednju, to nema veze sa troskovima koji su svaki mjesec tu

----------


## Tata!

pa dobro, svakom svoje gledište, ali ono što definitivno ne shvaćate sa svoje pozicije to je da gramzivim alimentacijskim iznosima od 50% plaće kojim bi eventualno možda bile zadovoljne, zapravo gušite partnerski odnos i povjerenje prema dobronamjernosti istog! osim toga zaboravlja se da u zajedničkim domaćinstvima roditelji zajedno stvarno ne izdvajaju toliko za djecu koliko potražuju u alimentacijskim iznosima! 

a i spominjao sam jedan važan detalj, kako uz redovni alimentacijski iznos mi odvojeni roditelji od svoje djece, potrošimo uredno još jedan alimentacijski iznos na svoju djecu dok su kod nas, a koji vi majke uopće ne percipirate, zapravo štoviše namjerno zanemarujete, niti želite priznati kao jednako vrijednu našu potrebitost!

nekako sam iz širokog vidokruga oko sebe, stekao još jedan zanimljiv dojam, kako su najlakomije i najglasnije u alimentacijskim potraživanjima, upravo one koje su brakove i razorile svojim "slobodnjačkim" svjetonazorima i nesaživljenostima! a možda je to zapravo i vrlo logično, kao prirodna različitost agilnosti jednog predatora, spram pritajenosti one koja je ispala žrtva... kao uostalom i u svemu drugom!

uglavnom kada bi se s toliko žustrine sve te majke pozabavile ostvarivanju kvalitetnijeg partnerskog roditeljskog odnosa, koliko se energije troši na ishodovanje što većih alimentacija, vjerujem kako bi već kroz sam taj prirodniji, opušteniji, korektniji  i povjerljiviji odnos spram partnera, dobijali potpore za djecu i puno više nego traže! obično se dobro dobrim vrati... i obrnuto!

sjećam se vrlo zanimljive reakcije jednog prijatelja koji je u trenutku totalno iscrpljujućeg razmaženog i skroz neracionalnog pritiska njegove žene i pohlepe za njegovom imovinom, što se već ničime razumnim nije moglo tolerirati, konačno lupio rukom o stol i rekao joj bez puno priče: pripremio sam jako dobar mjesečni alimentacijski iznos za tebe i dijete, NE MOGU VIŠE IZDRŽATI ovaj tvoj pritisak i samo reci da li sam ti doista toliko malo važan da me toliko želiš psihički uništiti? ako si odlučila biti sama i imati svoj mir, reci to otvoreno!, stavio je pred nju kuvertu s alimentacijskim ugovorom i rekao: ovdje ti je jako dobra budućnost za tebe i dijete, odlučiš li je uzeti to će biti naš kraj, ali znaj da ni ti ni dijete nećete ostati gladni radi toga!

nije je uzela! unutra je stajao ugovor na alimentaciju od 5.000kn! srećom mogao si ju je priuštiti, a taj isti novac i ženina gramzivost oko njega ga je dovela do te pozicije da joj ga konačno ponudi zauvijek, jer je odlučio da mu novac ne može gospodariti životom, niti diktirati njegovu sreću i zadovoljstvo u življenju...

----------


## gitulja

Tata! zanm da si pročitao i drugi topic pa znaš i dosta ostalog što me muči.
Zapravo mislim da si on može priuštiti više, ali ja bih bila zadovoljna i s ovim što smo se dogovorili. čisto me zanimalo koje su osnove za određivanje alimentacije.
da, ponukalo me to što je prelako pristao, ima on već iskustva u tome 2 razvoda i alimentacija za jedno dijete. dakle, ako tako olako pristaje počinjem se pitati.
to što sam ja sada situirana i mogu računati na veliku pomoć svojih roditelja, ne znači da će tako biti za 10-ak godina. Ja samo njoj želim osigurati školovanje i budućnost.
Vjerovali ili ne ja za sebe ne želim ni kunu.

----------


## Joe

> pa dobro, svakom svoje gledište, ali ono što definitivno ne shvaćate sa svoje pozicije to je da *gramzivim alimentacijskim iznosima od 50% plaće* kojim bi eventualno možda bile zadovoljne, zapravo gušite partnerski odnos i povjerenje prema dobronamjernosti istog! osim toga zaboravlja se da u zajedničkim domaćinstvima roditelji zajedno stvarno ne izdvajaju toliko za djecu koliko potražuju u alimentacijskim iznosima!


čitaš li ti išta prije nego se počneš pjeniti?

ona je tražila 50% najniže plaće koju on ISPLAĆUJE, a ne njegove plaće.

gitulja, ti si se očito naučila ne tražiti ništa. budući da ne možeš biti sigurna u poštenje bivšeg partnera, traži savjet odvjetnika.

----------


## Nikiva

> podižem temu i molim za pomoć.
> situacija je ovakva otac mog djeteta i ja napokon smo nakon dugogodišnjeg "bolesnog" odnosa prekinuli za uvijek. On sad ima drugu vezu (2 tjedna nakon prkida). G je od rođenja živjela samnom, on je navraćao kad je htio. Povremeno joj je kupovao odjeću i poklone, ali nokad nije novčano sudjelovao. 
> Ono što me zanima je na temelju čega se određuje visina alimentacije.
> Da li se u obzir uzimaju i nekretnine, auti i sl. Znam da sigurno nema neku veliku prijavu. Ali ima svoju vetrinarsku ordinaciju i 10-ak zaposlenih. Uzima li se i to nekako u obzir. Znam da će sada početi polemike o mojoj pohlepnosti, ali nekako je prelagano pristao dati mi ono što sam tražila (pola najniže plaće koju isplaćuje što bi bilo 1100 kn). Pošto znam kako je težak za dati lovu pitam se.
> Napomena- pristala sam da se otvori štednja na dijete, tako da sve ide njoj. 
> Nemam nikakvu namjeru išta od toga trošiti na sebe, sva sreća ne treba mi. Ali želim joj osigurati školovanje.



ovo je jako ružno..

----------


## Joe

što je ružno?

ne kužim.

----------


## Nikiva

> gitulja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> podižem temu i molim za pomoć.
> situacija je ovakva otac mog djeteta i ja napokon smo nakon dugogodišnjeg "bolesnog" odnosa prekinuli za uvijek. On sad ima drugu vezu (2 tjedna nakon prkida). G je od rođenja živjela samnom, on je navraćao kad je htio. Povremeno joj je kupovao odjeću i poklone, ali nokad nije novčano sudjelovao. 
> Ono što me zanima je na temelju čega se određuje visina alimentacije.
> Da li se u obzir uzimaju i nekretnine, auti i sl. Znam da sigurno nema neku veliku prijavu. Ali ima svoju vetrinarsku ordinaciju i 10-ak zaposlenih. Uzima li se i to nekako u obzir. Znam da će sada početi polemike o mojoj pohlepnosti,* ali nekako je prelagano pristao dati mi ono što sam tražila (pola najniže plaće koju isplaćuje što bi bilo 1100 kn).* *Pošto znam kako je težak za dati lovu pitam se.*
> Napomena- pristala sam da se otvori štednja na dijete, tako da sve ide njoj. 
> Nemam nikakvu namjeru išta od toga trošiti na sebe, sva sreća ne treba mi. Ali želim joj osigurati školovanje.
> ...



boldano


dobila je što je tražila, ali sad to ne valja jer je on OLAKO pristao na to??

dakle ne valja ako je pristao plaćati iznos koji ga je tražila, baš me znaima koji komentar bi bio da nije pristao..ali naravno ni to nebi valjalo

eto to mi je ružno

----------


## gitulja

ok, možda je ružno, ali pitam se ponukana iskustvom, da li je pristao samo zato što zna da bi inače plaćao više(znam ja koliko on zarađuje).
s druge strane nije ružno što želim osigurati svom djetetu budućnost, novac bi tako i tako išao na odvojen račun i bio namjenjen za potrebe njenog školovanja.
uzmi u obzir da bi ipak ja snosila troškove svih njenih potreba sada.

----------


## stray_cat

otac mora snositi troskove i sad i kasnije, nemas se ti kaj kome pravdati zbog toga sto je njen otac u stanju financijski podnijeti puno vise nego vecina u hr

ako mu vec nije bitno kakvim standardom njegovo dijete zivi mislim da nije fer prema maloj da i ti radis istu stvar

ne zbog toga sto ti to financijski ne mozes nego zbog toga sto tvoje dijete na kraju krajeva sa 18 moze imati na knjizici za nesto sto pozeli

----------


## Nikiva

> otac mora snositi troskove i sad i kasnije, nemas se ti kaj kome pravdati zbog toga sto je njen otac u stanju financijski podnijeti puno vise nego vecina u hr
> 
> ako mu vec nije bitno kakvim standardom njegovo dijete zivi mislim da nije fer prema maloj da i ti radis istu stvar
> 
> ne zbog toga sto ti to financijski ne mozes nego zbog toga sto tvoje dijete na kraju krajeva sa 18 moze imati na knjizici za nesto sto pozeli



ali ne može ona doći na sud i reći ''ja bi da njen otac plaća više od ovoga jer bi ja to spremala na knjižicu za njeno školovanje koje će biti za 15 godina''.

to ni nije svrha alimentacije..

alimentacija služi za podmirenje dijela djetetovih MJESEČNIH POTREBA..a ne za školovanje tamo u nekoj budućnosti...to može tražiti kada se desi...

i osobno mislim da je iznos od 1.100,00 kn malo manji od nekakve normale koju bi plaćala osoba sa malo većim primanjima od prosječnih

ja bi tražila malo više, ali ne iz razloga iz kojih bi u ovom slučaju tražila ona

----------


## Nikiva

> ok, možda je ružno, ali pitam se ponukana iskustvom, da li je pristao samo zato što zna da bi inače plaćao više(znam ja koliko on zarađuje).
> s druge strane nije ružno što želim osigurati svom djetetu budućnost, novac bi tako i tako išao na odvojen račun i bio namjenjen za potrebe njenog školovanja.
> uzmi u obzir da bi ipak ja snosila troškove svih njenih potreba sada.



svako želi svom djetetu osigurati budućnost (barem svako  normalan)

i kakve veze ima zašto je pristao, bitno je da je pristao na ono što si tražila

ti trebaš izračunati koliko vaše dijete mjesečno ''košta'' i sukladno tome tražiti alimentaciju

moje je  ''koštalo'' oko 3.000,00, ja sam tražila 2 000, ali sam dobila 1 500, bez obzira kaj njen otac ima poveća primanja u odnosu na hr prosijek

----------


## gitulja

a iz kojih to razloga?
zato što mislim da si to može priuštiti, odnosno znam.
zato što sam ja rekla da bi bilo fer da plaća bar pola najmanje plaće koju isplaćuje. 
a i uostalom stalno se busa u prsa kako njegovi djelatnici imaju dobre plaće.
tih 1100 kn je on izvukao. ja nemam uvid u njegovu platnu listu, pa isto tako najniža plaća može iznositi i 5000 kn.
trošak je sigurno  veći, mjesečno, jer samo na vrtić i engleski ode 600 kn.

----------


## stray_cat

prestani sama carobirati i pregovarati jer ce te opet preveslati

odi kod odvjetnika i sredi to sluzbenim putem

----------


## Nikiva

> a iz kojih to razloga?
> zato što mislim da si to može priuštiti, odnosno znam.
> zato što sam ja rekla da bi bilo fer da plaća bar pola najmanje plaće koju isplaćuje. 
> a i uostalom stalno se busa u prsa kako njegovi djelatnici imaju dobre plaće.
> tih 1100 kn je on izvukao. ja nemam uvid u njegovu platnu listu, pa isto tako najniža plaća može iznositi i 5000 kn.
> trošak je sigurno  veći, mjesečno, jer samo na vrtić i engleski ode 600 kn.


meni je samo vrtić bio 750,00 i svejedno sam dobila 1500 alimentaciju (prijavljena plaća mu je  bila cca 15 000 kn)

ja ti samo kažem da meni stav ''uzet ću mu više zato što je prelako pristao na to što sam tražila'' - ružan i zao..

ako misliš da su djetetove potrebe veće - traži više

ali nemoj to tražit sa svojim stavom ''djetetu treba za 15 god za školovanje, pa daj ti to sad plaćaj'' - jer tako zaista nećeš dobiti ništa više

uostalom ti ne nemožeš danas znat da će se vaše djete htjet školovat, možda će htjet biti frizerka

----------


## gitulja

ok, neću se sad opravdavat zato što neki misle da sam zla i ne znam kakva.
mom djetetu sad ne treba ništa jer joj sve mogu i sama priuštiti, ali to isto tako ne znači da joj otac ne bi trebao ništa davati.
da znaš kakav mu je stav prema novcu, sigurno to ne bi protumačila kao moju zlobu, ali isto tako čula si samo moju stranu.
ako se neće htjeti školovati, imat će za otvoriti frizerski salon.
isto tako to što joj sada ja mogu priuštiti sve, ne znači da ću moći za 5,10, ili 15 godina. a zašto joj ne bih osigurala budućnost?

----------


## Nikiva

> ok, neću se sad opravdavat zato što neki misle da sam zla i ne znam kakva.
> mom djetetu sad ne treba ništa jer joj sve mogu i sama priuštiti, ali to isto tako ne znači da joj otac ne bi trebao ništa davati.
> da znaš kakav mu je stav prema novcu, sigurno to ne bi protumačila kao moju zlobu, ali isto tako čula si samo moju stranu.
> ako se neće htjeti školovati, imat će za otvoriti frizerski salon.
> isto tako to što joj sada ja mogu priuštiti sve, ne znači da ću moći za 5,10, ili 15 godina. a zašto joj ne bih osigurala budućnost?



to niko niti ne osporava i svi mi želimo svojoj djeci na neki način osigurat budućnost..
moje je samo mišljenje da je 1 100 kn alimentacije nekakav prosjek..
ako roditelj ima povećana primanja, naravno da ona može biti i veća, ali...ja sam samo rekla da nemožeš niti sudski tražiti veći iznos na temelju izjave ''ja bi a on plaća više, jer bi htjela da se moje djete tamo jednog dana školuje''...
i ponavljam se, ti možeš i trebala bi raspisati djetetove MJESEČNE potrebe (sadašnje, ne tamo za 15 godina) i na temelju te cifre tražiti alimentaciju..

nadam se da je sad jasnije..

ali mi se nikako ne sviđa općeniti stav žena '' e on je mene prevario/malteretirao/otišao s drugom i sad ću ga ja opelješiti, jer mu se moram osvetiti...to mi je   :Rolling Eyes:  

i ja sam žena, rastavljena, sa djecom i borila sam se za alimentaciju (koju sam btw počela dobivati nakon 2 godine NEplaćanja ni lipe)..

----------


## gitulja

ma ne želim ja njega opelješiti, ni da mu se osvetim, ni da ga uništim.
samo sam na temelju godina provedenih s njim, i na temelju njegovih iskustava s brakorazvodnim parnicama i alimentacijom zaključila da je to objeručke prihvatio jer je cifra manja nego što bi mogao očekivati sudski.
ono što sam navela da ima svoju firmu, je samo zato jer se zna da kod nas privatnici uzimaju više love nego što imaju na prijavi. 
s druge strane, to što sam otišla, i što me vjerojatno varao cijelo vrijeme s većim brojem partnerica kroz godine nije razlog što želim uzeti za dijete koliko god mogu dobiti.
ako pročitaš moj drugi topic, bit će ti jasno da sam se ja oslobodila. samo sam trenutno u vrtlogu emocija i ni sama nisam znala od kud da krenem.
neka su pitanja sigurno i nespretno postavljena.

hvala svima, danas se osjećam puno bolje.
stray_cat   :Saint:

----------


## Nikiva

> ma ne želim ja njega opelješiti, ni da mu se osvetim, ni da ga uništim.
> samo sam na temelju godina provedenih s njim, i na temelju njegovih iskustava s brakorazvodnim parnicama i alimentacijom zaključila da je to objeručke prihvatio jer je cifra manja nego što bi mogao očekivati sudski.
> ono što sam navela da ima svoju firmu, je samo zato jer se zna da kod nas privatnici uzimaju više love nego što imaju na prijavi. 
> s druge strane, to što sam otišla, i što me vjerojatno varao cijelo vrijeme s većim brojem partnerica kroz godine nije razlog što želim uzeti za dijete koliko god mogu dobiti.
> ako pročitaš moj drugi topic, bit će ti jasno da sam se ja oslobodila. samo sam trenutno u vrtlogu emocija i ni sama nisam znala od kud da krenem.
> neka su pitanja sigurno i nespretno postavljena.
> 
> hvala svima, danas se osjećam puno bolje.
> stray_cat



onda pokreni to sudski i traži koliko misliš da treba

pročitala sam sve i nemam kaj pametno za reći, jer mi je puno toga tamo nejasno

----------


## Tata!

> ali mi se nikako ne sviđa općeniti stav žena '' e on je mene prevario/malteretirao/otišao s drugom i sad ću ga ja opelješiti, jer mu se moram osvetiti...to mi je


e da al kaj ćeš kad ti je baš to ovdje po srijedi! neznam s kojom bi me argumentacijom netko mogao uvjerit u drukčije nakon pročitane i one druge teme!

Slažem se Nikiva sa svime što si rekla i vidi se da imaš sasvim prizemljene, razumne i realne zaključke, što se nažalost ne bi dalo naslutit od pojedinaca u ovoj raspravi... tim više mi je draže, da je svoje tumačenje iznijela jedna majka i to s proživljenom nesrećom oduzetog djeteta preko granice, pa znam koliko bi tek ti imala razloga za povećanje alimentacijskog zahtjeva, da se na osnovu toga presuđuje... uglavnom mislim da si sve jako dobro i prilično realno razlučila i objasnila gitulji!

nadam se da će konačno shvatiti da je dobila dobru pogodbu!

----------


## Tata!

> isto tako to što joj sada ja mogu priuštiti sve, ne znači da ću moći za 5,10, ili 15 godina. a zašto joj ne bih osigurala budućnost?


aha, ali zato sa sigurnošću znaš da opet neka gospodarska kriza neće skrahirat tvog veterinara poduzetnika i bacit ga za 5, 10, 15 god. na prosjački štap ili nužda prilika u službu običnog seoskog veterinarčića?! sve ti je na ovom svijetu relativno!

----------


## Nikiva

> gitulja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> isto tako to što joj sada ja mogu priuštiti sve, ne znači da ću moći za 5,10, ili 15 godina. a zašto joj ne bih osigurala budućnost?
> 
> 
> aha, ali zato sa sigurnošću znaš da opet neka gospodarska kriza neće skrahirat tvog veterinara poduzetnika i bacit ga za 5, 10, 15 god. na prosjački štap ili nužda prilika u službu običnog seoskog veterinarčića?! sve ti je na ovom svijetu relativno!


naravno..može se dogoditi milion raznih scenarija..a alimentacija se određuje na temelju sadašnje - djetetovih mjesečnih potreba i primanja OBA roditelja...

al općenito, velika većina žena misli i očekuje kada se razvedu, da je otac taj koji treba podmirivati SVE troškove..npr. kažu ''njegova alimentacija pokriva vrtić, sport, robicu i bla, bla...a di je hrana i režije i neznam kaj??''...pa mislim...
a kaj mama ne treba ništa?

neznam, meni to sve skupa  nije normalno

----------


## gitulja

eto me opet, ne mislim se opravdavati, niti imam potrebu bilo koga bacati na prosjački štap. ne, ne mislim da svu financijsku odgovornost treba snositi otac.
pitanje o određivanju alimentacije je bilo postavljeno iz razloga što su u hrvatskoj privatnici većinom prijavljeni na minimalac, a u stvarnosti zarađuju puno više.
ja sam ipak znala s kim imam posla, pa samo da obavijestim da pokrećem sudski postupak.
jer od fer dogovora do danas je uplaćeno ravno 0,00 kn za dijete.
uz napomenu da čovjek putuje autom u Beograd svojoj novoj curi svaki vikend, dakle nije da nema novaca. ali uz sve te troškove mu je previše 1.100 kn za G.
dakle, nema drugog nego sudski, i to je najbolje jer ću jedino tako biti sigurna da će nešto uplaćivati.

----------


## fegusti

nije ni sudsko rješenje garancija plaćanja. :/ 
jedino što ga u tom slučaju možeš tužiti u slučaju neplaćanja.

----------


## gitulja

možda nije garancija plaćanja, ali ću izbjeći sve pokušaje dogovora.
s druge strane rekla mi je frendica koja radi na sudu da sada naplaćivanje uzdržavanja funkcionira malo drugačije nego prije, da sud kontrolira uplate i automatski sjeda na račun poslije određenog datuma.
kako bilo, ja odustajem od pokušaja dogovora. natjerat ga da plati ne mogu, ali bar ću znati da sam probala.

----------


## fegusti

> ...s druge strane rekla mi je frendica koja radi na sudu da sada naplaćivanje uzdržavanja funkcionira malo drugačije nego prije, da sud kontrolira uplate i automatski sjeda na račun poslije određenog datuma...


ovo mi nije poznato

----------


## Nikiva

> gitulja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...s druge strane rekla mi je frendica koja radi na sudu da sada naplaćivanje uzdržavanja funkcionira malo drugačije nego prije, da sud kontrolira uplate i automatski sjeda na račun poslije određenog datuma...
> 
> 
> ovo mi nije poznato



mislim da je to netko nešto pobrkao

----------


## MikiMama

gitulja, ako se odlučiš za uplatu na štednju ili bilo koju drugu vrstu računa na djetetovo ime, računaj na to da novce može dići samo dijete nakon svoje punoljetnosti. Slučajno nek ti zatrebaju novci ranije, potrebne su posebne procedure, dokazivanja i dozvole od centra za socijalnu skrb i sl.!

Ja bih radije pustila da alimentacija bude alimentacija, a sama štedila za školovanje.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> gitulja, ako se odlučiš za uplatu na štednju ili bilo koju drugu vrstu računa na djetetovo ime, računaj na to da novce može dići samo dijete nakon svoje punoljetnosti. Slučajno nek ti zatrebaju novci ranije, potrebne su posebne procedure, dokazivanja i dozvole od centra za socijalnu skrb i sl.!
> 
> Ja bih radije pustila da alimentacija bude alimentacija, a sama štedila za školovanje.


 
ja nemam alimentaciju nego dječje štednje u dviej banke i novcima, mi roditelji, normalno raspolažemo. Otkuda ti ta informacija?

----------


## MikiMama

Rekli mi u banci, ali tamo negdje 2004. Možda se nešto promijenilo.
Iako, ima u Obiteljskom zakonu nešto u čl 260. i 261. kad smije kad ne.
Možda bi ipak za alimentaciju tražili neko odobrenje?

----------


## jelena.O

> ja nemam alimentaciju nego dječje štednje u dviej banke i novcima, mi roditelji, normalno raspolažemo. Otkuda ti ta informacija?


U zagrebačkoj po novom ak klinci imaju Pčelicu, može se mjesećno diči do 10000 kn, za više treba papir od CZZO

----------


## MikiMama

da, i u HPBu možeš dići do 10000 kn, a preko treba dozvola od czzo

----------


## pipi duga čarapa

u svim bankama je tako...po obiteljskom zakonu...međutim u banci u kojoj ja radim se svi ti računi otvaraju na ime dejteta, a jedan od roditelja se upisuje kao zakonski skrbnik. U slučajevima kad je otac otvorio npr. stambenu štedionicu i upisao se u banci kao zakonski skrbnik a ne kao opunomočenik,te je nakon tog došlo do razvoda braka, mi bankari u internoj proceduri zakonskog skrbnika smatramo onog roditelja s kojim dijete nastavlja živjeti, prema tome ako je to majak ona ima pravo raspolagati s tim novcem. Naglašavam da kod maloljetnog djeteta mora pri otvaranju postojati zakonski skrbnik jer jedino on ima pravo zatvoriti račun i podići novac, opunomočenik to ne može napraviti.

----------


## Tino

Poštovani
molio bih Vas za malu pomoć, a priča je kratka.
Nalazim se pred sporazumnim razvodom braka u kojemu supruga postavlja nebulozne uvjete.
Sa svime se mogu pomiriti jer dijete mi ona ni u kom slučaju ne osoporava i to mi je dovoljno.
Naime, imam pitanje upravo vezano za ovu temu.
Radi se o određivanju visine alimentacije s obzirom da preuzimam na sebe obvezu otplaćivanja kredita koji mi je obustava na plaću,
i kredita kojeg se vrši naplata putem trajnog naloga na tekućem računu,
zatim nemalog dozvoljenog minusa na mastercardu i tekućem računu i režijskih dugovanja.
Do tih zaduženja došlo je zato što supruga dugi niz godina nije željela raditi (nakon odlaska pod čudnim okolnostima zaposlila se honorarno).
Povrat kredita, jednog je za godinu dana a drugog za 4 godine.
Visina mjesečnih režija iznosi 1/3 mog mjesečnog prihoda jer sam za obitelj kupio prilično velik stan uz pomoć roditelja prije sklapanja braka.
Kako se radi o sporazumnom razvodu braka te iz tog razloga neću tražiti podmirenje  polovine zajedničkih kreditnih zaduženja i ostalih dugovanja, a toliko je rekla da košta kako bi me ostavila na miru da dalje imam svoj život i da neće podnijeti lažnu prijavu za zlostavljanje koja bi automatizmom značila da gubim i radno mjesto (uvjek je prijatila na taj način i tako iznuđivala auto, novac, putovanja, garderobu i proslave za svoje fakultetske prijatelje)
može li mi netko reći na koji način sud određuje alimentaciju ako su mi primanja ispod životnog minimuma nakon podmirenja svih obaveza koje sam na sebe preuzeo i rasteretio suprugu i dijete?

(zar već i samo otplaćivanje zajedničkog kredita u iznosu 2200kn mjesečno nije dovoljno jer uz to djetetu kupujem garderobu, igračke i činim veliku kilometražu svaka dva dana da bih ga vidio i družio se sa njim u skladu sa sporazumom?)

Malo sam zakomplicirao, ali gubim se u kaosu koji mi je učinila......Sorry.

----------


## Tata!

O znam kako vam je* !

*Coldrex!

----------


## samamama

> Kako se radi o sporazumnom razvodu braka te iz tog razloga neću tražiti podmirenje  polovine zajedničkih kreditnih zaduženja i ostalih dugovanja, a toliko je rekla da košta kako bi me ostavila na miru da dalje imam svoj život i da neće podnijeti lažnu prijavu za zlostavljanje koja bi automatizmom značila da gubim i radno mjesto (uvjek je prijatila na taj način i tako iznuđivala auto, novac, putovanja, garderobu i proslave za svoje fakultetske prijatelje)


jesi siguran da ce se ona prestati koristiti ovakvim ucjena i ubuduce? 

ja cu dati svoje vidjenje stvari.. kada mi netko zaprijeti sa ICIME, to mi je kao biku kada pocnes mahati sa crvenom krpom. U pravilu, ljudi koji prijete cak i izmedju redova, to ne prestaju raditi sa godinama, nego ako ne reagiras ( odnosno pokazes im da se bojis njihovih prijetnji ) prijetnje postaju sve gore i gore.

Na tvom mjestu nebi preuzimala nikakve obaveze na sebe, ni placanje stana, ni kredita niti icega bez neke pisane potvrde o tome da je to dijelom i njezin dug. Sumnjam da cete se uspijeti dogovoriti na ovaj nacin na koji predlazes, jer si ti bez obzira na ovo o cemu pises u ocima zakona duzan uplacivati alimentaciju. Prema tome., ja bi se dogovarala o svemu sa nekime tko je kompetentan dati tocnu procjenu i racunicu situacije. Ako pristajes placati neki dug za nju, a od toga ocekujes da ti ona "oprosti" dio alimentacije, trazi to od nje napismeno i ovjereno kod biljeznika. U prinicipu, sve o cemu se dogovorite van suda, a tice se financija, obavezno potpisati i ovjeriti kod biljeznika!

----------


## fegusti

Tino, visinu alimentacije vi možete samo PREDLOŽITI, sud će na osnovu uvida u materijalno stanje donijeti odluku o visini alimentacije.
Pritom se vodi računa i o kreditnim i ostalim zaduženjima.

U svakom slučaju, nikakve obaveze ne preuzimaj na sebe bez pravovaljane ovjere.
Sve što ste zajedno stjecali, pa tako i kredite, trebate ravnopravno i dijeliti.

Ne znam, možda postoji mogućnost da na sebe preuzmeš obavezu plaćanja kredita ali da ti se umanji iznos alimentacije za vrijeme dok kredit otplaćuješ.

Raspodjela bračne stečevine je zaseban proces.
Sporazumnim razvodom rješavate pitanje alimentacije i brige oko djece.

----------


## fegusti

Sukladno odredbama Obiteljskog zakona minimalni novčani iznos koji je dužan platiti roditelj koji ne živi s djetetom iznosi: 
– za dijete do 6 godina 822,97 kuna, 
– za dijete od 7 do 12 godina 968,20 kuna, 
– za dijete od 13 do 18 godina 1.065,02 kuna.

----------


## zebra

bok svima!
ja još uvijek gruntam kaj da napravim. naime, on ne radi, al da radi (kaže on) naravno da bi dao, al jedva ima za sebe...i tak stalno naglašava da je njemu gore neg meni jer ja imam stalni posao...i ne znam dal da se jednostavno pomirim s tim da od njega neću dobiti ni lipe ili da negdje potražujem..? kaj mislite? ima netko takvu situaciju?

----------


## newa

Ma kakvo mirenje sa situacijom... kad-tad će se zaposliti i poslodavac će ga prijaviti..
a do tada ako ti nije plaćao 6 mj zaredom, odi u CZS i raspitaj se o tome da ti oni uplaćuju 50% od iznosa alimentacije

----------


## .kala.

czss će ti uplaćivati dio iznosa, znači minimum bi bio cca 400 kn, no tek nakon što vam sa suda dođe presuda o iznosu alimentacije. odnosno, prvo rješenje sa suda. pa onda on ne plaća 6 mjeseci, e tek onda ga se goni preko njih.
i dobro ti newa govori, kakvo mirenje sa situacijom. uostalom, to je pravo tog djeteta. a on kao roditelj je dužan uzdržavati dijete. ili kako mi je jednom prigodom nedavno pojasnio pravnik sa czss - roditelja koji ne potražuje to za dijete se može voditi kao onog koji nije kako treba skrbio za svoje dijete. zanimljivo, jel da?
peripetije su to...al to što on ne radi, ne znači da se može osloboditi brige o djetetu. u bilo kom pogledu.
ženo sretno ti s tim

----------


## zebra

da, istina i ja si često govorim da to nije nešto s čim bi se trebala pomiriti...
hmm, riješenje sa suda? toga ima samo pri brakorazvodnoj parnici, a mi toga nismo imali jer nismo imali braka, obavili smo raspravu o skrbništvu. ništ, putem czss-a mi je ići..
fala

----------


## samamama

> hmm, riješenje sa suda? toga ima samo pri brakorazvodnoj parnici, a mi toga nismo imali jer nismo imali braka, obavili smo raspravu o skrbništvu. 
> fala


sta ti u tom rjesenju ne pise uzdrzavanje? nije vazno dali je rjesenje od suda ili ne, bitno je da je legitimni i pravomocni dokument gdje se navode podaci tipa tko ima dkrbnistvo na dijete i koje su cije obaveze.

----------


## zebra

imam rješenje na kojem piše da dijete živi s majkom, a da će vrijeme provoditi s ocem od-do, to je sve. sutkinju sam pitala, rekla je da je ovo vanparnični postupak i da ona nema ovlasti odredit alimentaciju. mogu ili dić tužbu ili se možemo lijepo dogovorit, rekla je dalje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## samamama

mozda se na tvoju situaciju ona po nekom defaultu prijmjenjuje stavka o zakonskom minimumu uzdrzavanja?

nista, moras kontaktirati czss

----------

